# All hunters Look



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I thought i would start a thread for all the hunters on the site. It doesnt matter what you hunt or how you hunt but can you post pics and stories here. I hunt with dogs and have been hunting pigs with them seriously for 20 years. I have never lost a dog or lost a dog to a pig in that time and useally hunt about twice a week.I have shot rabbits and foxes ,gaots and fowl aswell. This is not a post to argue over the ethics and ways of hunting. Hunting in its many forms is here to stay and no one should be ashamed of their passion. Remember , some people frown on animals in captivity too. Cheers all Matty


----------



## falconboy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thats one nasty looking set of teeth on that thing! Geez!


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

yer thats great were pig hunters too but this is not a pig hunters site. show me your reptiles or any knowledge that you have of them.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

This is chit chat , if you want to talk repies then go to the right section.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2008)

:shock:wow, u got some good ones there, congrats.
Just a quick Q, how do u feel once you've shot one? is it satisfactory??? thanks for keeping the pest rate down


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

where bouts you hunt then??


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

here's some of my dad's. they where killed by bow and arrow, 
out west of nsw, just tracked down and hunt, no small or female's where killed, 

the pig tusks where 2nd in aus/nz back in the late 70's, so im guessing they would have been beating many times since, 
he said it stood out as it stood well over 1 meter at back height, 
he is proud of these, he did have heaps more but sold them, he was going to sell these, but i claimed them, 

cheers ray, 
p.s does anyone know where records of sizes would be, just curiuos


----------



## falconboy (Jan 10, 2008)

dazza101 said:


> yer thats great were pig hunters too but this is not a pig hunters site. show me your reptiles or any knowledge that you have of them.



You're joking aren't you? :shock:


----------



## nook171 (Jan 10, 2008)

here's just 2 pics i dug up cant find the other

View attachment 39544


View attachment 39545


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 10, 2008)

heres one of my dogs...


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

How do you uoload pics? i cant get em to work


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

tell me your best piggin spots then?!?!?


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 10, 2008)

do any of you guys come across many herps whilst hunting??? every now and then i go on a herp hunt...to see what i can shoot..................with my camera. i have seen some pretty upsetting things though.. plenty dead on side of the road.. makes me wonder if people do it on purpose...


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

back in the 70's/80's my dad and his mates would get paid good money to hunt, shoot and do whatever they wanted with the dead animals, 

as these animals where a pest to everyone and the natrual habitat, 
so it was doing everyone a favour and to get paid for it was a bonus, 

cheers ray


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 10, 2008)

dazza you tell me first.....


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

we always had skins as floor mats. could be kangeroo, goat, whatever


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> How do you uoload pics? i cant get em to work


 manage attatchments, and then browse to find pics


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunt all around the Cape. Ive got spots 6 mins from home and 10 hours away. Someone asked how i feel when you shoot them . Well i dont shoot them . My dogs find them and then we stick them. Gory i know but very efficient.


----------



## amazonian (Jan 10, 2008)

I am an avid hunter of fish with rod, thats as gruesome as my bloodsport gets.
Not much to brag about I know, especially when I am a huge fan of catch & release lol


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

bronsoneggbeater i just go out the back. life is a boar when its in your back yard!!


----------



## kakariki (Jan 10, 2008)

I'm not into hunting personally but I am enjoying looking at all your pics and reading the posts. Can anyone tell me, how widespread our feral pigs? Do they occur in S.A and W.A? Also I saw some pretty neat dogs. What kinds are used for hunting? Cheers in advance and keep up the good work. Less ferals = more natives and less damage.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

you can find all the latest tusk sizes and scores in the latest issue of Bacon Busters Matt


----------



## Thumpage44 (Jan 10, 2008)

I hunt stingrays with a speargun.. its good fun 

Once i speared a huge ray and draged it up on the beach near some young kids, they ran away screaming, it was so funny XD


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

I use all mixed breeds. I hunt the rainforest alot so gotta keep em smallish. Will put some pics up of muts if others do. C' MON !!! :lol:


----------



## falconboy (Jan 10, 2008)

amazonian said:


> I am an avid hunter of fish with rod, thats as gruesome as my bloodsport gets.
> Not much to brag about I know, especially when I am a huge fan of catch & release lol



I will agree with your there. Even when I 'dispatch' the odd one to eat, I still feel like a savage. :lol:


----------



## whoop (Jan 10, 2008)

thanks matt, i'll check it out 

i think the spread of ferals is more wide spread then we think, 
my dad used to go to vic, sa and most of nsw, so im guessing it would be everywhere, 

cheers ray


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

so how bout you bronson egg beater where do you go piggin


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

I grabbed hold of a tiger snake by mistake one night tryin to climb out of a creek we got pig in lucky had a mouse in its mouth at the time.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Brigsy :lol:


----------



## kakariki (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty007!! Is that a Border Collie in your last photo? I thought pigdogs had to be solidly built and a fair size. Someone asked me once if my Aragorn is a "pigger". Wasn't sure what he meant at 1st!! Border Collies are so ... I dont know... they are great dogs but piggers?


----------



## dazza101 (Jan 10, 2008)

im glad you got pig in lucky!!


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Sorry guys im gettin behind hereLOL tryin to get pics to work, think this computer needs a swim


----------



## nook171 (Jan 10, 2008)

jagdterriers are used for pig hunting nd they are a very small dog with alot of power


----------



## mrmikk (Jan 10, 2008)

I HATE pigs, keep doing what you are doing Matty, you are doing our native flora and fauna a huge favour. Feral pigs are responsible for untold damage in this country.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

He is mostly Border and also my best finder. They have plenty of stamina , great noses and bail good size boars no worries. He also has a bit of catlle in him. Top dog , love him heaps. Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

I have a dane wolfhound and a arab bully and a heap of pups to the two


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Good breeds Brigsy . Heres my Border with a little boar he bailed.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

my little bully x got 5 out of the 8 we got on his own, he is a champ


----------



## kakariki (Jan 10, 2008)

A Dane X Wolfhound. Any pics of him and also the arab bully. Have seen them advertised & always wondered what they look like.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Wont bail though and im gonna loose him unles he learns too


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Got heaps of pics just cant get em to appear on here!!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Why on earth would you want that dog to bail ??? Hes a hanging dog and thats it. Let him do what hes bred for. Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

He too hard to find and he gets smashed up a bit too much, my hairy dog will bail till help arives.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Should have seen him after he went one on one with 150 kg boar


----------



## nook171 (Jan 10, 2008)

matt and brigs what size cal do yous use on pigs when yous use a rifle ot shotty?


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

243 and 30/30


----------



## Armand (Jan 10, 2008)

where the hell do you find pigs like that in Aus (if this is in Aus??)..


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

and the F dick up close and personal. There some huge hogs out ther Armand


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2008)

I


> i hunt stingrays with a speargun.. its good fun
> Once i speared a huge ray and draged it up on the beach near some young kids, they ran away screaming, it was so funny XD


*How can you kill a ray,,people like you make me sick,,*unless your just joking,then i take it back


> I am an avid hunter of fish with rod, thats as gruesome as my bloodsport gets.
> Not much to brag about I know, especially when I am a huge fan of catch & release lol


i used to hunt all the time, not so much now..Id never shoot a native duck these days but ill gladly kill pigs, foxes, goats and cats and wild dogs to.
If its feral its in peril.


----------



## ihaveherps (Jan 10, 2008)

Ditto Snakeman.... they dont eat well and there is no sport in rays at all... not that sport is justification in itself.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 10, 2008)

there everwhere


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2008)

> there everwhere


they are harmless and useless to you
But they do play an important part in the food chain environment ect...
swim with them instead of hunting them and you will apreciate where im coming from'''
*Just cos they are everywhere is no reason for killing them*


----------



## nook171 (Jan 10, 2008)

i meant th pigs i dont kill rays mate


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry nook,,


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Yea people get a real shock when you catch big pigs next door to housing estates.


----------



## angua21 (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to hunt alot with dogs and a knife. but my best pig chaser/mate was killed by a brown snake a year ago so no more dogs for me. She was a german short haired pointer cross Harlequin dane.
I'm not fit enough to chase pigs anymore anyway, hehe.
here is my girl. was a late starter but one of the best I have seen once she got the hang of it. we hunted around Longreach, St. George Qld, and Pilliga state forest in central west NSW alot. also a pic of the only set of tusks I ever bothered to mount. I have some Pics of some of the other dogs I had, but they are all photos (on paper) so will have to scan them at some stage....


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

Some dogs do take a while to get the hang of it, thats why i love the bully crosses they start so much earlier.


----------



## angua21 (Jan 10, 2008)

nah nothing like that. she was just mistreated till i got her, so it took me a while to gain her trust enough. she still wouldnt catch for anyone else.


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

but have often seen dogs that start later turn into the better dogs, im just tooo impatient


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 10, 2008)

We got a dog like that too she came good eventually but i just couldnt trust her enough to take her out . its sad but you find it alot especially with pig dogs, mine are part of the family


----------



## mungus (Jan 10, 2008)

Armand said:


> where the hell do you find pigs like that in Aus (if this is in Aus??)..



Up at the cape.
We get a few mountain boars like that, but their vvvvvvvvvery few.
Awesome picks Matty, will try and scan a few photo's and see how they
come up. Looks like your in heaven up your way mate....lol.
We dream of pigs like that.......lol.
Cheers,
Aleks.


----------



## Magpie (Jan 10, 2008)

I used to shoot rabbits and foxes. Handed my guns in a while back, in the process of getting my licence again. I'm also an avid fisho, although still very much learning there.
I'd love to go pigging one day.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Just got a call to a mates place and went and had a look. He said 3 pigs were near his front gate! Dogs found them and got blown off :evil: Thick jungle and Haliconias make the perfect escape ! Bastards. Maybe tomorrow night  Nook , pigs are evrywhere. They are right under your nose and youll never know. They are way smarter than dogs and smarter than most people i know  If theres cover , food and water then there may be a pig living in there. The only places really in Aus that doesnt have them is the arid interior. Thats the spot for the womas :lol: Anyone got pics of Deer or other game. No stingrays , thats childish. Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Magpie , you know my number for a hunt. Matt


----------



## Magpie (Jan 10, 2008)

We've had pigs at our backdoor, literally, unfortunately it's a nature reserve


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Nook i use a cut down 22 mag. Its legal size but very short. 75 cm. I only use it if i take my Border out for a hunt by himself or if my dogs get a cranky pig in a big breakaway or buttress roots of a tree , cave or simalar. Its good to have with you and has saved my dogs 4 times in the last 12 months. Matty


----------



## Isis (Jan 10, 2008)

We chase mainly foxes, hares and bunnys around here. This is my boy with his first fox, with his ever faithfu stag puppie.


----------



## dintony (Jan 10, 2008)

Great pics Matty....

Ever hunt around Clermont/Emerald area?


----------



## Ridgeback (Jan 10, 2008)

Matty,
I used to hike a lot and one day we heard a massive rumbling and looked up to see an avalanche of massive boulders coming down a hillside at us in the Vic High Plains. As everything got closer it turned out it was pigs, dozens of them, barreling down a hill and leveling everything in their path. Big ugly beasts, full of brute power and incredibly dangerous. I don't hunt, myself, but am glad others like you are out their knocking down the ferals. You must have stones of steel to take them out with no more than a knife - top effort. Great to see how much you care for your dogs ie with the body armour, I have heard plenty of stories of hunting dogs being lost not only to ferals but also to broken branches and sticks etc.
Ridgeback


----------



## dintony (Jan 10, 2008)

We have hares in Australia??:O


We went rabbit shooting the other night.... All the fellas ate Rabbit stew for 3 days.....


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Isis good pic and nice mut. Foxes are bad news alright and should be destroyed on site. Dintony i havnt but i would like to. They say theres a fair few about that area. Ridgeback , good story mate  I live for the hunt and so do my dogs. If they arent in peak condition and well mannered in the field then you just a tosser walking around the scrub hassling ****. Matty:lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 10, 2008)

Plenty of Hares in Aus. Love chasing bunnies when i lived in NSW. YUMMY


----------



## channi (Jan 10, 2008)

really good job to all those hunting ferals. Matt I am awed by your hunting method you must be really brave i would make a mess if i was faced by one of those brutes. Does anyone hunt rabbit in Qld, and if so where do you get them i miss roast rabbit?


----------



## dintony (Jan 10, 2008)

I have rabbits in my back paddock.


----------



## Trouble (Jan 10, 2008)

any more pics??? this thread is geting good
glad theres people out there keeping the rate down
Isis, congrats to your boy getting that fox


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 10, 2008)

i stick pigs on the way to my toilet some nights i dont even think twice about it (yawn) its just part of living in the NT.


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 11, 2008)

we hunt fox and rabit just because thats all round here.
our eq includes an old 40series landie, 2 bullmastifs, a .243, a .22 and a brand new .308 we waited almost 6months for.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Dabool :lol: Funny man  You dont have to be brave to do it this way , you just get used to it. Its a good way to keep fit and if i didnt have the muts and fishing then our house would be over run with reptiles and other wierd and wonderful animals  Anyone got pics of Deer ?? I havnt hunted them yet and im busting too. Ill trade someone a pig hunt for a deer hunt ! Matt


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

these pics are of a mates hunting trip he does anualy
the faces a blacked out due to the guys wanting there faces blacked out
View attachment 39600


View attachment 39601


View attachment 39602


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

matt if you want some good hunting and hunt some huge stags go to the south island of new zealand we use to hunt canadian elk and wapiti get much bigger than red deer and sambar you need to book around the begining of march that when the roars starts


----------



## kel (Jan 11, 2008)

my hubby hunts, we are in gunnedah now so its mainly pigs and goats but when we were in the hunter valley it was deer, rabbits, foxes, goats and carp lol now that is fun, he hunts with a long bow, we used to use dogs years ago

it is a dailey sight to see utes going past with dead pigs on here headed for the chillers

will see if i can find some pics


----------



## major (Jan 11, 2008)

Just got back from Deni, and had a great shoot....rabbits everywhere, will post some pics later.


----------



## junglepython2 (Jan 11, 2008)

major said:


> Just got back from Deni, and had a great shoot....rabbits everywhere, will post some pics later.


 
You ever see any pigs around that way major? Used to see plenty of tracks not too far from there but no where as much in the last 5 years.


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 11, 2008)

Two of my cousins are full time pig shooters, thats what they do day in day out and get paid great money for it too.


Mrs I
xxx


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 11, 2008)

Whats that around the dogs neck and around their chests?
Sorry for the ignorance but whats sticking?


----------



## PhilK (Jan 11, 2008)

When hunting with dogs, how does the pig die? Do you still shoot it, or do the dogs tear its throat out or what?


----------



## caustichumor (Jan 11, 2008)

most hunters finish by sticking, double edged blade in the throat.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

The things on the dogs necks / chests are protective plates. They are light and flexable and come in many different styles. We use seat belt with an overlay of food grade conveyer belt in the hit zone. Useally the dogs will find the pig , hold it by the ears and then you come in and grab a back leg to control the animal. A sharp knife of any style really with a bit of length is inserted behind the pigs front leg into the heart , killing it very quickly. Throat sticking is generally reserved for people that sell thier pigs to chillers and cant afford to damage the meat. This method can be hard as you have to roll the pig. I dont like doing it as your dogs can stand in the pigs mouth and get thier feet crushed. Gory ,a bit blood thiirsty maybe but very efficient and safe. Cheers Matt Pic of one of my dogs , Jett.


----------



## sassy (Jan 11, 2008)

We once had a pig in one of our paddocks, it was ripping the open ground to shreds... We couldn't get to since half of the paddock was thick shrub and undergrowth, infested with blackberrys, even the dogs couldn't push through it, but they knew something was in there.

We called on a mate who was more of a hunter than us, and he said he knew how to draw him out. He rocked over with an old ewe of his that had died, opened up it's belly, and said leave her in the paddock in the hot sun for a day to stink up.

He came back at dusk the next day, and after about an hour of waiting, sure enough the pig came to the carrion, and he shot it.

The funny part was on the day the dead sheep was left, another of our friends came over (this paddock was alongside the lengthy driveway) he comes inside and says "Hey, sorry about this guys, but that sheep in the front paddock is looking pretty bad, i think it's dead"
Mind you we had never ever had any sheep in there before?


----------



## expansa1 (Jan 11, 2008)

dintony said:


> We have hares in Australia??:O



We have heaps of hares on our property in S.E Queensland. No rabbits around here though.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Good one Sassy :lol::lol:


----------



## warren63 (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey Matty, you ever eaten any of those piggies, had a mate at Gwabegar who used to cook it under a fire in the ground and was lovely. Naturally he had caught thses wild and kept them enclosed for weeks before slaughtering them.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 11, 2008)

We don't live to far from Expansa1 and had a large Wedge tail eagle (rare around here) come in and snatch a hare from the house paddock.
Incredible sight.:shock:
Now that's hunting
Paul


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 11, 2008)

What do you do with the pigs after you kill them? 

And what's the best hunting dog and for what reasons?

Oh! And who hunts feral cats!?


----------



## Dipper (Jan 11, 2008)

bronsoneggbeater said:


> dazza you tell me first.....


awesome set of hooks what locality did the mounted ones come from


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

we eat some of the pigs we shoot or we give it to mates or feed it to the dogs so none wasted and we shoot feral cat's same with dogs and foxes ect


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes poppy that is real hunting ! Warren i have only had it once but i know a few fellas that eat them. Especially the rainforest ones. They dont keep them penned or anything as they are in top nick anyway. Ive never seen any worms or anything in them , so they differ from the western ones alot. There is no one hunting dog. All people use all breeds. Ive heard of everything from great danes to chawowas [ spell ] so you can use what ever you like. All dogs love to hunt something. I suppose you only need to remember 3 things. A bit of stamina , a bit of heart a bit of brains and alot of manners. Thats 4 i know  Matt


----------



## chickenman (Jan 11, 2008)

just wondering..... how to u train a hunting dog?
ps. awsome post... never been hunting b4 but looks cool


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

You gotta find someone with good dogs and go with them. If your rabbiting or bailing up goats the dogs you use for that may already have it in them ie Whippets or Kelpies. I never went with anyone when i first started and just bought a dog of a fella and she was already trained. Yes she caught pigs but she also chased roos , so i had a hard time. These days there are training collars available. A small electric shock to the dogs throat when you see it do something wrong from a remote control. Very good because the dog associates the action with the pain and not with you. It can be a long road to getting a real good hunting dog but no matter what you want to hunt , once you get one going then you other youngens will follow. Cheers mate , Matty


----------



## chickenman (Jan 11, 2008)

o ok cool


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Just a word of advise Chickenman . When you go running through the bush ,,,, whatch the FRO BRO :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## chickenman (Jan 11, 2008)

lol thanks


----------



## chickenman (Jan 11, 2008)

and seeing as i cant walk around a human environment with out hitting my head on something its gonna be kinda hard in the bush


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

how did you shorten your .22mag did you buy it lke that or did you get your gun smith to do it matt?
cause when im out dogging i always take the 12 gauge with slug or buck shots and it's a hassle running with it and was thinking about doing the same thing you did and shorten my sterling .22mag


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

mate i got a very thin cutting wheel on my grinder , its only like a mill or so wide and just put some tape around the barrell where i wanted the cut. I ran the grinder around till it was nearly through and then hit it off with a hammer. Bit rugged.  I then used a round file to fix it up. I sanded the end and 24 hour arildited the site back on the end. Rough i know but i can put 5 shots onto a 2 litre milk carton at 25 yards so that will do me.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

i might just stick with the 12 gauge i dont want to do that cause i use it for foxes and i like to keep my range


----------



## Forensick (Jan 11, 2008)

my vegan GF has a badge that says
"i <3 hunting accidents"

that said...
she respects people who eat the food they hunt, more than supermarket sheeple.
generally speaking, the animals you hunt live a better life than food raised animals, and without a doubt, ESPECIALLY for fowl, the death at you gun is infintesimly more human than a slaughter house.


i wanna taste wild pig, i'm told its delicous


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Pretty true forensick. Even to be caught by a dog and dispached would be better than living your life under some conditions. The way i see it , if your gunna kkep animals they must have the best or just get rid of them or be put down. Sounds harsh but beats living a life of missery. Cheers Matty pic , my sons


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Im gettin a 22mag for the same reason but will prob keep it full length


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Man im gonna have to head up that way, we got some big boars but no tusky ones


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

mate we have some big tusky ones where we both live mate i


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea but they are far and fey between, and been hunted by 50 dogs, where im goin tomorrow i know of one big fella that has been too smart 4 me on 3 occasions.


----------



## jordo (Jan 11, 2008)

I hunt snakes...


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 11, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> Yea but they are far and fey between, and been hunted by 50 dogs, where im goin tomorrow i know of one big fella that has been too smart 4 me on 3 occasions.


you gotta worry when you are not as smart as a pig. repeatedly


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

They are smarter than people give em credit for.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

yea they are to but you do get some stupid ones


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 11, 2008)

Do the dogs get hurt by the boars tusks?


----------



## nook171 (Jan 11, 2008)

some do but iv only had one dog been killed by a boar


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Yea they do thats why we have chest or breast plates to protect them


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

They dont grow big by bein stupid though nook


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Still waitin for my turn to find a big boar out in the open, it happens to everyone else all mine i have to work hard 4


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Yes Graftonchic but you do what you can to protect them. Breastplates and common sense help but you still get some injuries. Ive never lost a dog to a pig yet, touch Dabool's head:lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

I have seen dogs killed but only came close to loosin one of mine two weeks ago not a good feelin


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 11, 2008)

oh thats good then


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 11, 2008)

Hey matty are those arab crosses in first few pics? everyone around here uses big boofy dogs but i try to keep the size down a bit, get through the thick stuff easier. and still have energy once catch the pig too


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Na mate. I like smaller dogs too. 35 kg is about my limit.


----------



## kel (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a pic of my brother in law and his dogs, there is one cat amongst all the fox, this is at oaklands on the nsw/vic border


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanx Kel , thats a top pic. Good to see what one man can do with a gun to the ferals


----------



## kel (Jan 11, 2008)

heres a pic of grunt in action, and a pic of some carp shot with a bow, any other pics are on my other pc which doesnt have a moniter atm


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Jan 11, 2008)

kakariki..any dog can be used for pigs...just needs the right trainig.... dazza i go where ever the pigs are mate..


----------



## kakariki (Jan 11, 2008)

kel, your brother in law get a big thumbs up from me. The property I work on has a huge fox problem. [ & rabbits ] to the point where they will take on day old calves. Twice now in the past 6 months I have found chewed babies out in the paddock, one of which was still alive after having the top of it neck and face eaten & its tail and stomach ripped. I felt phsyically sick when I found them & yes we did destroy the poor calf.


----------



## Radar (Jan 11, 2008)

Im mostly into bowhunting these days, but still go out with the shotty or .30-06 if I can find a big enough property. I too know of 1 big old boar that continually evades the inevitable, gonna get that sucka one day, I know there are a whole lotta people after it, and it's the jumpiest pig I've ever come across. Only being able to use a bow in that area doesnt help matters. 

If you're after big deer matty go out to the basalt at the towers, there's a few good places out there with some big buggers on them.


----------



## Tatelina (Jan 11, 2008)

Sooo.....what do you do with them after you kill them?


----------



## aussiegirl20022 (Jan 12, 2008)

Tatelina,
Depends what it is, and what it's heart, lungs, organs look like. Most hunters look for worms, disease, etc. If organs look OK but if temps to high (especially up here) becomes dog food. If clean caught and I know where it comes from it can end up in the freezer. 600kg + of young buffelo makes a cheap 6mths of beef. I make sausages, mince and the better cuts for steaks and roasts.


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2008)

yea buffalo is nice meat imo i will be going back up to the N.T at the end of this year to go do some more hunting and fishing


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 12, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> Do the dogs get hurt by the boars tusks?


yes and its pretty nasty too because you are normally pretty far from the closest vet. hey didnt the rspca ban pig hunting with dogs. ???


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

No Dabool and dont go there man. Its way to big a topic  Red nut i enquired about the Chital out there and everyone charges now. About $2000 a head  Makes ya wild :evil: Matt


----------



## Radar (Jan 12, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> No Dabool and dont go there man. Its way to big a topic


 
:lol: Damn right :lol:

Occasionally you can get around the fees if you know who to talk to and where to go, but it doesn't often work for the staggs.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

I dont understand when you say hunt with dogs !!! do the dogs track down the pigs & then you shoot them ? or is it like the old fox hunting (which has now been banned here) where the dogs track & kill the pig ?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Na mate. The dogs find them and then hold them and you grab them by the leg to control them. They are dipatched with a knife very quickly , Matt


----------



## cockney red (Jan 12, 2008)

*The Coup de gras is in close with a knife. Used to hunt the same, many moons ago, with a mate* *in the Algarve. Only the quarry were European Wild Boar. They were huge!*



Moreliaman said:


> I dont understand when you say hunt with dogs !!! do the dogs track down the pigs & then you shoot them ? or is it like the old fox hunting (which has now been banned here) where the dogs track & kill the pig ?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Thats my dream Cockney for sure. Seen some fellas just do it with a Boar Spear , now that would be a rush ! Cheers mate


----------



## mungus (Jan 12, 2008)

rednut said:


> Im mostly into bowhunting these days, but still go out with the shotty or .30-06 if I can find a big enough property. I too know of 1 big old boar that continually evades the inevitable, gonna get that sucka one day, I know there are a whole lotta people after it, and it's the jumpiest pig I've ever come across. Only being able to use a bow in that area doesnt help matters.
> 
> If you're after big deer matty go out to the basalt at the towers, there's a few good places out there with some big buggers on them.



I've hunted the basalt quite a few years back for pigs and chital deer.
Got quite a few good pigs, but never got a chance to let go at a trophy buck.
Passed up a few easy chances on some Doe's.
Got very close at times, but my mate's got a few chital with their compond bow's.
We hunted a place that was run for bowhunters only and the guide was Bill Baker.
He died last year - he was a true bowhunter and gentleman.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 12, 2008)

using dogs is for girls i go out by my self with just a swiss army knife and some aeroguard , that how real men catch pigs.


----------



## norris (Jan 12, 2008)

You mean you don't use your bear hands? What a wuss.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

I gotta meet you Dabool , your a classic :lol:


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 12, 2008)

sorry the swiss army knife is to clean the guts out from under my finger nails.


----------



## norris (Jan 12, 2008)

haha


----------



## nook171 (Jan 12, 2008)

just went for a look today saw a few tracks but where a bit old came across a couple of foxes but i had the shotty and they where about 200yrds out and i couldn't whistle them in nice pics matt too


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 12, 2008)

nah seriously i have never been pigging would love to go one day. (actually have been pigging but did not get any thing) i have shot rabbits , foxes, cats, feral donkeys, yeah dont laugh donkeys. at the moment i have been keeping my eye in on cane toads with my gamo .22 air rifle.


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Ahhhh thanks Matty, the dispatch method you mention is quick i hope :|
Im glad im not a wild boar !... being chased for miles by a pack of dogs is not something id like to be on the receiving end of:shock:.......although i know a few people id like to chase through fields & woods with a pack of dogs !





Hunt them with a spear ??? Yeah i'd love to hunt a human with a spear & see if i get some kind of satanical rush from it :lolsorry but i believe there are more humane ways to hunt in this day & age rather than resorting to stone age techniques)

Personally i think your mad, i'm buggered if id like to grapple with one of those boars:shock:

</IMG></IMG>


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 12, 2008)

Gotta try ti one day Morelia man , i had a mate at work that though we were crazy. I said to him " Just come away for one hunt and you can judge me after " He was hooked after the first hunt ! He still does it and has never looked back. Its not actually the hunt so to speak but the mateship , fun , adventure , exploring new places adf the thing that gets me , the antisapation [ spell ] its all good fun and you do the country a favour at the same time. matty


----------



## Moreliaman (Jan 12, 2008)

Matty....you need help !!!:lol:

What if one charges you ?? they must weigh half a ton!!:shock:


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

Anybody near Grafton that shoots roos's, safely?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

You need to have a permit for that Grafton Chicky babe :lol: I think you have to go through the DPI or something and each Roo must be tagged in the field. You really gotta cover your bases when Natives become a problem. I agree with controling them for sure. Its not thier fault we put extra food and water around for them. But if you do it , then do it right. Regards Matt


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

LOL Dont think Id pass as a chicky babe anymore...
Yeah the roos are more prevalent than the animlas on the farm. We have 100 acres and its running with roos. Big Bugga's as well and as bold as brass. The fella behind me shoots them, but never gets the time to come our way. Wild dogs are also getting to be a problem, since they started to build the dam up the way, disturbed them all :-(


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Jan 13, 2008)

Theres nothing wrong with hunters culling feral pigs with riffles or with the help of dogs , 
Feral pigs are a enviromental disaster and there many reasons the goverment allows hunting and traping programmes.

the pigs eat anything , from native fruits and berries which are the main diet of the casawary they also dig up and eat reptile eggs,, rainforest dragons , water dragon eggs ,, turtle eggs ,, on the beaches they get to green turtle nesting sites ,,etc 
where do you think the pythons make there nest and maturnally incubate there eggs ? usually on ground level ? 
also any python sunning itself can be a nice meal for a feral pig ,

Combine a pigs atributes of high inteligence and being a omnivore they can and do survive and multiply and are part of the reason our native species are declining ,

They also have a big effect on our agriculture banana and cane farms being the main ongoing sufferers to pig damages in crops ,,

Culling the feral cat ,feral pig and cane toad should have a higher priority within our reptile loving community ,

Good to see some nice hogs being stopped there Matty 
keep up the good work mate 

Roger


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cheers Jungle  Its fun too :lol: Grafton chic there is people that specialize in hunting wild dog. They howl them in and then shoot them. You could possibly get in touch with a local hunting or bow hunting club. They should help you. matt


----------



## mopardan0_0 (Jan 13, 2008)

i hunt with a bow and love it. its very satisfactory to know im ridding my beloved Australia of stinking feral animals, who kill and mame just about all our natives. Including herps!!!!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Good one Mop


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

We had the Rural lands poison them, but they didnt get a one. They then wanted to throw it on the top of the land for them to find, but wouldnt let them in case other animals got it instead


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

You can get soft jaw traps now and they look excellent. Professional Trapping Supplies [[email protected]]


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that Matty, Those boar sure do look like mean buggas. I would be scared stiff. Your dogs seem pleased with themselves. Do they not become more aggresive when involved in that sport?


----------



## 666kingo (Jan 13, 2008)

*good skills*

I would love to be able to go hunting. but it is to hard for us to find some were we are alowed to. I recon it would b a great rush. enjoy and keep us posted. what type of dogs do u have and how many ? im a dog person my self.


----------



## 666kingo (Jan 13, 2008)

disreguard my last coment. i am new to the site and just worked out that there is more than 1 page. all my questions have been answered. but it is good reading. cheers


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Onya Kingo  Hey Grafton Chic , thats a question that ive been asked alot. The way i see it , is that all dogs are bred for a purpose. Some work cattle , some pull sleds , some hunt and some gaurd. I believe and this is just my belief that a dog that is kept from what it is bred to do is trouble. A dog that is allowed to have his / her freedom and do his job is a more stable animal. Lets take a Blue heeler for example. They are primarily herd dogs. Now what does a Bluey do to people that enter his yard ? He bites them on the ankles. Now , not all Blues do this but they do have a reputation. So in short i believe that a dog that is properly trained and allowed to do his job is a safe animal. my boys adore our dogs and the dogs adore them. My dogs also know our pack order and dont x it. Its a tricky question and some may argue but even a good hard run for your mut is enogh to subdue the hunter within .BUT dogs are dogs and i never fully trust any of them , especially with little kids. Tricky  matty


----------



## Poppy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hey Grafton chick, Matty suggested you join a bow hunters club. Did you know that there's one at Coutts crossing (spelling) south of Grafton.
Been to a couple of shoots (3D target) over the years.
Bloody good fun and very friendly.

Paul


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks for that but no. NOt something I can stomach. Im a bit of a sook


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2008)

*funny and a stupid thing to do*


*Don't be silly

*I once heard the story (Urban myth no doubt) about two blokes going for a shot up the hills, They were going to a property that one of the blokes used to shoot but had recently been sold. 
​They pulled up at the house to meet the new owners and ask permission to shoot there, old mate jumps out goes over and introduces himself asks the new owner if he can shoot there. No worries seems as you know your way around could you do us a favour?, I have an old cow down just up past the shed could you shoot her for us save me going up there?. The shooter agrees and whilst walking back to his vehicle thinks that he might play a trick on his mate in the Ute. When he gets back to the Ute his mate says "how'd we go?" 
"ah no good the blokes a bugger don't worry ill show him" with that they drive out the drive way and up the road when they get to the shed he stops the Ute loads his rifle steps round the corner and BANG shoots the cow that was sick. 
At the exact same time there is another BOOM right beside him he spins around to find his mate grinning like an idiot. "what the hell did you do?"
"Shot one of his cows mate I thought if your gunna shoot one ill get one too" 
Just be careful. Your mates may be dumber than you think.


----------



## GravelRash (Jan 13, 2008)

*HAHAAAHAhahaha!!!
That one had us in hysterics nook!!!
Gr8 thread matty, Ive enjoyd the read n the awesum pix!!
Keep up the gr8 work all u hunters!!
ps: Your opinions concerning the dogs temperaments in relation to 'doin what theyre bred to do' has been put across in a very commendable way!
Kudos 2 u matty!
*


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanx Gravel Rash


----------



## Brigsy (Jan 13, 2008)

I agree fully about dogs doing there job, its not fair people keeping working or hunting dogs caged up in little yards and go off at the dog when it digs or chews things, we moved recently and i went 3 months with no hunting, me and dogs went yard crazzy! now things starting to settle again. My dogs live for it as much as i do.
DOGS AND KNIFE, MY WAY OF LIFE!!!!


----------



## Renagade (Jan 13, 2008)

hunt on boys, kill all the ferals.


----------



## herpie boy (Jan 13, 2008)

what ar e the laws on getting a gun lic. when you have a criminal record.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 13, 2008)

Your screwed Herpie Boy :lol: Na i dont know but someone will. Call the cops man. they tell you straight up


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2008)

i think it would make it a bit harder to get one


----------



## herpie boy (Jan 13, 2008)

i got a few mates with guns and they told me not to bother trying,i wont get one.......... oh well ill just keep shooting theres


----------



## nook171 (Jan 13, 2008)

it just depends on how serious it is tho if it's not that serious they might consider it


----------



## tonk (Jan 14, 2008)

heeyyyy matty my fellow grunter hunter and destroyer of all ferals fancy u starting this

love me dogs and huntin wen the new wife lets me:lol:
heres a tank of a boar i caught with my mates little bully x (mine were off catchin suckers :lol couple wks back he went 90kgs and was a cranky bugger he wanted me wen i grabbed him to finish him off:shock: wouldnt have it any other way
will put up some pics of me panlickers tomorrow

tonks


----------



## 666kingo (Jan 14, 2008)

*?*

so once the dogs get the pig it might b a few hundred meters? 1km? fair bit of fitnes involved. cheers


----------



## firedragon (Jan 14, 2008)

Some pretty impressive pics ans stories here, I'm jealous now..
I've never been hunting my self, but when i was younger my dad was a cop in tully and I remember the sargents sons coming back with some huge pigs very often.. Always wanted to go but wasn't allowed.. The closest i've come to hunting was shooting toads with a slug gun in the creek in the back yard when i lived in tully...


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Greg , you look like your demon possesed mate :shock: Thats a top boar. You could of had a bath for the pic too. Cheers for your input mate


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Thats still hunting Firedragon. Fitness eh !! When i sit on the verandah after about 3 beers and a couple of durries , i think to myself , " Ill go for a hunt i think "  My fitness is not to good but when the hunts on you get the go from somewhere. Alot of long walks involved with spasmodic dashes. Your right in saying a km , sometimes more but most times my dog will pull them up within 500 mts and then its back to walking. you can also cheat a bit and " ute find " thats driving with your dogs on the back of the ute very slowly and then when your dogs smell a pig in the bush they fly of the ute and belt up through the scrub and find and hold him. Thats a hard thing to do with limited roads through my properties and it takes alot of practice. At least you can have ya beer and durries in the car :lol: Jokes people , Jokes  Matt


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

nice size tusks on that matt


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Big Grinders Nook !


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Big Grinders Nook !


 
What?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Big Grinders  Top jaw tusks


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

oh yea duh!! lol


----------



## euphorion (Jan 14, 2008)

woah, those are some big pigs! and i love you dogs jacket, in the first few pics, i bet he/she appreciates that extra bit of padding heading into the rough!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey shooshoo its to stop those fangs opening up thier chest but yer it would protect from sticks etc :lol: Matt


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

the leupold woulf be a VI for that price not that great you should buy VIII or higher


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Im pretty sure they got a " for sale " section :shock:


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

they are priced between $810 to $1760 and why would he sell a vangaurd .308 thats worth around $675 brand new depends on which model and a savage .22 thats worth around say $500 with a scope thats worth $200 and a gun case worth around say $400 for $1300 all up it dosnt add up and i was just saying no need to have a fit mate
and i doo read up mate


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Yer thanx for that Herpie boy. The thread is far from a 3 teeth whatever. We were all just having a bit of a talk about hunting and you had to spoil it. Not to worried , ive had my tiffs with Midol etc. Please dont trash it man. Advertise your weapons on the right part of the site but by all means tell people that you have some firearms for sale under another section. That would have been the go as there are hunters looking at this section and you could have got thier attention. But sadly now they may think differently. This section is " Chit Chat " that means if i want to , i can talk about the orange stain in my s bend , so if you want to start spinning out , then start a new thread on people with 3 teeth. Cheers Matt


----------



## Radar (Jan 14, 2008)

Keep you pants on people, lol. It's amazing this thread got this far before someone came out with something like that. Anyway.......
Mung: Some of the properties out there specially for bowhunters are amazing, if you get into the right areas it really is suprising how nice some patches of bushland are, with the monsoon forest on the toomba basalt giving a nice change out at the right time of year. We went out there a few years ago and got a pair of nice staggs, but the shots aren't digital and there's no scanner handy. One of my hunting mates is a real estate agent who takes care of the rural stuff in my area, so he gets us on to alot of properties simply by getting to know the people selling and putting in the good word. Works a treat 

I haven't used dogs since I was a kid, but some of the animals you're putting up are making me want to get back into the hound game.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 14, 2008)

Good one Rednut  Yer mate i think it has been amazing that weve gotten this far with all good comments. Ridding Oz of feral pests is a good thing and im very appreciative of peoples comments , very. Chital deer will be on my look for list this dry , do they have hard antler at all times of the year or is there a season ? Yer mate , get yaself a mut and get back into it. Good for you and good for your family. Hey Darling , we're gunna go for a camping trip. Oh yes , where too ? In the bushes. Oh ok , that will berealxing. Yes DEAR :shock::shock::shock::lol: Get em boy !!!


----------



## nook171 (Jan 14, 2008)

there is a season (the roar) it will be coming in soon i think it goes soft to hard then they drop them im use to the nz seasons which are in march


----------



## mungus (Jan 15, 2008)

rednut said:


> Keep you pants on people, lol. It's amazing this thread got this far before someone came out with something like that. Anyway.......
> Mung: Some of the properties out there specially for bowhunters are amazing, if you get into the right areas it really is suprising how nice some patches of bushland are, with the monsoon forest on the toomba basalt giving a nice change out at the right time of year. We went out there a few years ago and got a pair of nice staggs, but the shots aren't digital and there's no scanner handy. One of my hunting mates is a real estate agent who takes care of the rural stuff in my area, so he gets us on to alot of properties simply by getting to know the people selling and putting in the good word. Works a treat
> 
> I haven't used dogs since I was a kid, but some of the animals you're putting up are making me want to get back into the hound game.


 
Good to see you were able to get a few Rednut.
Are their still some properties out that way that only cater for bowhunting that you know off ???
Now that Bill has passed on, I hear every man and his dog is trying to move in to his pad and
continue it as a hunting property - would'nt be the same without him there...
Looks like this thread has got me going again !!!!!!!!
My mate from Glen Innes is very keen on a pig / deer and Murry Cod trip.
Looks like I'm IN !!!!!!!!!!!!:lol:


----------



## Colin (Jan 15, 2008)

good to see people getting rid of those feral pigs and having fun doing it  great looking pics too


----------



## waruikazi (Jan 15, 2008)

I've been pig hunting with a few blokes when i was working out in Aboriginal communites was good fun although we didn't manage to get any. 

How do you train a dog to pig hunt? It's something i'd love to get into but would be too scared my dogs would get hurt.


----------



## tonk (Jan 15, 2008)

i get worried my dogs will get hurt but they love it so much its hard to stop em once they start:lol:
hey matty i got amongst it a bit that night bit dirty and bit psycho hahaha love it

heres one of my dogs and her 2 sisters at 7mths old with decent young boar that fought em good it was theres first catch out on their own (with parents in cage for backup)
and my boof headed male with a couple small hogs we got off the stubble one morn last yr good size to eat


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 15, 2008)

It makes me fel better knowing you use armour on them to help prevent the injuries - Very responsible. Good work fella's or girlz


----------



## tonk (Jan 15, 2008)

wouldnt have it any other way, theyre putin their life on the line for us the least we can do is help prevent injury as much as we can, its also more than the protective plates..they need fitness and a good healthy diet..i run my dogs bout 4-5km at least 5 times a wk, but i usually only hunt bout every 6wks or so, they gotta be in top nick to do battle with the swine

cheers all 
tonks


----------



## serenaphoenix (Jan 15, 2008)

Woah! I didn't realise we even had things like that in our midst..... those are huge pigs...


----------



## nook171 (Jan 15, 2008)

well the us has hog zillazzs weighing 500Kg+ boars and thats insane


----------



## tonk (Jan 16, 2008)

ahhh dont start me on them usa hogs theyre sty fed and on roids, the one that kid supposedly shot with a handgun was some blokes pet he had to sell cause it was too big and some fella put it in a couple hundred acres letting some rich yuppie shoot fish in a barrel..everythings bigger and better over there lol


----------



## cockney red (Jan 16, 2008)

*POUNDS....*
pounds


nook171 said:


> well the us has hog zillazzs weighing 500Kg+ boars and thats insane


----------



## bigpython (Jan 27, 2008)

[Matt i just found this thread by chance lol. Your a legend mate. Go the bailers. Tonk's you made that boar look small standing near it. lol.

URL=http://imageshack.us]



[/URL]


----------



## nook171 (Jan 27, 2008)

cockney red said:


> *POUNDS....*
> pounds


 

i just found a youtube clip and this was the title
Hogzilla 11yr old Kills an 1150 lb wild hog!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice one Bigpython. Very good boar. Is that your dog ? Ive got Kelpie xs myself. Matty


----------



## cement (Jan 28, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> Anybody near Grafton that shoots roos's, safely?


 
A Very good friend of my family I used to hunt roos with occasionally years ago, used to have the licence to cull the roos off Grafton airport. He is retired now but I spoke to him end of last year and he is still pretty keen. He is born and bred Grafton and still lives there. PM me if you like. He is a gentleman and well known Grafton local, I could speak to him regards your situation. Hell, I'd come up and help too!

Keep up the good work Matty. A top thread.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 28, 2008)

Cheers Cement. Went for a walk on weekend and caught 1 sow. Some of the tracks we found in this new spot were MASSIVE ! we go back next weekend and try and get em.


----------



## Poppy (Jan 28, 2008)

Hey Nook171 that Hogzilla pig is not a wild pig as they state.
Its one of their own that they hand raised ( they don't grow that big in the wild)
anyway they decided to turn it in to porky pits and got the young bloke to put it down.
Then tried to pass it off as a wild kill.
Its been around for a while 
Paul


----------



## Dan123 (Jan 29, 2008)

went out australia day and got 3 foxes. tryed to attach photos but couldent.


----------



## FredBear (Jan 29, 2008)

What dogs do you guys think are best. weve got a young stag hound that we are training up.


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 29, 2008)

For pigs Fred Bear ??


----------



## nook171 (Jan 29, 2008)

went fishing last night and we sused out some properties and found a few goats alot of pigs tracks too hey mat how do the dogs do with the high cages on the quad?


----------



## Matty007 (Jan 29, 2008)

Yer good mate. They have no probs and it stops them jumping off to much. Got 5 on the weekend and missed a huge Boar. He will pay this weekend ! You get my pm ? Cheers all Matty


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2008)

LOL @ matty, the missus usually stays behind, gets bored and worried when we leave camp at 5am and get back at 3am the next day, lol. Sometimes the tracks are just too promising to stop, you know, and when you've got everything you need on your back and a mixture of granite/basalt mountains, fresh and salt water wetlands, dry scrub and remenant rainforest in front of you, why go back to camp? 



mungus said:


> Good to see you were able to get a few Rednut.
> Are their still some properties out that way that only cater for bowhunting that you know off ???
> Now that Bill has passed on, I hear every man and his dog is trying to move in to his pad and
> continue it as a hunting property - would'nt be the same without him there...
> ...


 
Yeah, pretty sure there's still one or two around. Im guessing the one you were talking about earlier was Bill's toomba one?, run by Robin and Ernest? (I might be getting my stations mixed up, lol). I can imagine why everyone would be after that place, it's an amazing patch of land. Probably just keep you're eye out in Archery Action, you will come across something sooner or later (I havent had the mag for a year or so now).

Just bought myself a new 7 arrow bow quiver for my Jag, my old one fell to pieces on me, lol. I was having a rough day on saturday, took the bow into a patch of bush nearby to shoot a few cans, ended up getting a feral cat while it was trying to raid a birds nest in a hollow log (I heard the adult's going off at it and went to have a look, was expecting to find a snake, found a moggy halfway up a tree instead). Made my day considerably more bearable :lol:.


----------



## Radar (Jan 29, 2008)

Bloody oath matty thats quite a rig, lol, very nice.....


----------



## Moreliaman (Feb 1, 2008)

holy crap matty........thats one professional looking setup you have there mate:shock:
I still think yer mad though hunting huge wild pigs !!......at least i know youre a professional mad man:lol:
</IMG></IMG></IMG>


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Professional Mad Man ,,,,,,,,,,,Mmmmmmmmm:? I like it :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Startin to get edgy again havent been out on the pigs since boxing day, Farmer decided to poison his crop so no pigs! I am so jealous matt


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Cmon Brigsy ! Those ferals arent gunna die by themselves mate  This is hunting isnt it ?


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Been looking localy but they are far and few between plus everyone that dosent go out west or just need to run dogs hits em witch makes it real hard,Those crays bring back memories, how far out you get em?


----------



## choppy (Feb 1, 2008)

whoop said:


> here's some of my dad's. they where killed by bow and arrow,
> out west of nsw, just tracked down and hunt, no small or female's where killed,
> 
> the pig tusks where 2nd in aus/nz back in the late 70's, so im guessing they would have been beating many times since,
> ...


Man those hooks are not going to be beaten easily. If they where recorded in Bowhunting records and rated No2, then I am pretty sure youll find your old mans name in the ABA records on their web site.


----------



## Snakeaholic (Feb 1, 2008)

cool i wish i could go pig hunting! 
what do you do with the pigs afterwards? do you just bury them or do you sell them or something?


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Most of the time we sell them to go overseas for human consumption


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 1, 2008)

About 300 meters. All the good creys are close to shore. Matt


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

TRUE TRUE i had a spot just off the bank and used to clean up.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 1, 2008)

Brigsy  Hey snakeaholic , some go for humans but now that germany has cleaned up thier little accident they have thier own pork ! Some go for animal food and mine go for the dogs or i leavr them where i fell them. They are top eating if they come from good clean country. ie Rainforest . Cheers Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 1, 2008)

Same with the younge ones that come off cane or grain. YUMM!!!!


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2008)

Hey Guys....If anyone after staffy x border collies see my post in for sale (non herp).....and they are a good price too.........free


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Ok Isis ill pass the word around


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks matty.

Also whats a good compound bow for a begginner?


----------



## dazza101 (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep the same pigs over and over, just quit


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Dazza101 ???


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Isis , my sons used to shoot arrows and they had some light recurve bows. About 35 to 50 pound. I think Jake was shooting a 60 pound compound and that fairly flew ! Ask your local Archery club. All those fellas seem nice blokes and girls and are more than willing to help beginners  Matt


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks.....and keep the pics coming..


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 2, 2008)

Compounds these days are getting faster and easier to draw, there is that many available to the beginer. most shops would be keen to help.


----------



## Isis (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks Brigsy


----------



## dodgie (Feb 2, 2008)

*My Pup*

I have been ferreting and chasing fox's for years.Here's a pic of my new pup he is a 5 month old Mastiff x.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Very nice . You gunna use it for pigs ?? Matt


----------



## Reptile_Boy (Feb 2, 2008)

havnt gone hunting yet but got every thing going to go hunting next school holidays with my dad


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 2, 2008)

Sorry , not that you do. Get into hunting and fishing and enjoy your life. Matt


----------



## dodgie (Feb 3, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Very nice . You gunna use it for pigs ?? Matt


 
I don't think i will,just use him on fox's,last year i lost my other dog she was a Wolfhound/Mastiff/Dane.Fox's are a little safer.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 3, 2008)

My best dog over heated today. very sad day for us all. RIP my old mate. Gator my champion


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 3, 2008)

Im sorry for your loss Matty007. How did he overheat?


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear that i came close for the fist time a few months back, not something i wish to have happen again, seen it with mates dogs but its a whole new thing when its your best mate that you spent so much time training .


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Its the first dog ive lost to a pig or other in 17 years. he caught 1 sow and then followed on to go and catch a large boar. To hot and tryed to hard. Thats hunting with dogs. Cheers all Matt


----------



## levis04 (Feb 3, 2008)

sorry for your loss, like loosing a best mate. how long would it take a dog to over heat?


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Anywhere from 10 mins to anything. He was very fit and thats what kept him going. I know when a dog is out for the count. He was gone and we couldnt get him back. We had him in a very cold creek for ages but he had the death stares and i wasnt gunna see him go over a day or a week. Thier internal organs just fry and its not pretty. Take the good with the bad. Thats life , hunting and just animals in general. Matt


----------



## mungus (Feb 3, 2008)

Mate, so sorry for your loss.
Nothing anyone can say or do to make you feel better......
As you said, life goes on and so to his memories.
Take care
Aleks.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 3, 2008)

Cheers Mung


----------



## Isis (Feb 3, 2008)

Matty Im so sorry to hear that. We have had that happen once and know how you feel. Memories and all your pics will be with you for ever. Your dogs are your mates and its alway very sad to lose a mate.......


----------



## nook171 (Feb 5, 2008)

sorry to hear that matty yea you have to watch over heating with your dogs and also your self a mate of mine over heated while hunting and he got brain damage cause with the over heating he got it was right in the base of the brain stem and they said he was basicly cooking his brain


----------



## salebrosus (Feb 5, 2008)

Matty007, just checked this thread out and oh my god!!!!!!!!!

I don't have the guts to go pig hunting myself so a huge thanks to people like you.

But jsut curious, do you think you could find anything bigger than those big ugly bastards you have shown so far ? They are gross.

Simone.


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 13, 2008)

*pic of pig*

think i might have finally gotten this to work


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 13, 2008)

*Couple more*

Few more we got recently


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 14, 2008)

Good on ya Brigsy  Nice pigs mate. Glad you got the photo thing happening :lol: Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Feb 14, 2008)

Yea only took a month LOL!! No big hooky ones though


----------



## tonk (Feb 20, 2008)

heres a big hooky bastard my huntin mates caught on the weekend without me :evil:someone had to wk thou they caught him in the mountains with a wolfhound x staghound bitch..he went 101.5kgs fully gutted.. she did really well to hold him by herself and not get any injuries.. theyre still givin me heaps bout not being there, they reckn ill have to stay home more often.:lol::lol: he is a pearler of a boar thou..

cheers tonks

cmon matty give it to me im waitin:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 21, 2008)

my god look at those teeth. That's a brave dog.


----------



## tonk (Feb 21, 2008)

yep she sure is grafton chick but shes a great family dog with kids and would lick u to death..:lol: but she hates pigs..
shes the big brindle one in the middle and her daughter is on the right.. 

cheers tonks


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 21, 2008)

you can see the wolfhound in her. Looks very happy with herself. Is her daughter going to be as good a dog?


----------



## Isis (Feb 21, 2008)

What do you think is a good age to start a pup off. We have a stag pup who is just over 4mths and he already chases bunnies and foxes in our paddocks. We have been told its way to early for him but he does it all by himself.


----------



## cockney red (Feb 21, 2008)

*Now Tonk, what did all work & no play do for Jack.:lol: Big girls doing great by the way mate.*


tonk said:


> heres a big hooky bastard my huntin mates caught on the weekend without me :evil:someone had to wk thou they caught him in the mountains with a wolfhound x staghound bitch..he went 101.5kgs fully gutted.. she did really well to hold him by herself and not get any injuries.. theyre still givin me heaps bout not being there, they reckn ill have to stay home more often.:lol::lol: he is a pearler of a boar thou..
> 
> cheers tonks


----------



## Mrs I (Feb 21, 2008)

OMG thats one hell of a pig !!


----------



## tonk (Feb 22, 2008)

hey grafton chick hopefully her daughter will be better, thats the aim to breed better dogs than their parents (doesnt always wk thou lol) her dad was a freak so im hopin she takes after him but shes shapin up good atm shes 18mths now..

yeah lee i know mate but someone had to wkgood to hear the big girls goin good

hey isis i dont know much bout fox and rabbit chasin but wen a dogs ready they ready..my pup in the pic above i took out at 6mths old and she went straight on a pig with another dog and hasnt looked back, then ive got a bully/kelpie that i took out at 12wks old yes 12wks and she had a bark and a chew on a couple pigs we caught with the other dogs.. uve just gotta be careful that they dont think theyre bigger than they actually are and get hurt as this can stuff there confidence..

cheers tonks


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 22, 2008)

I start taking my pups out at about 12 weeks. The only thing you have to be careful off is them getting lost. Older dogs that start dont seem to be a good as pups for some reason at finding thier way around. Maybe because the pups know your scent from birth and an older dog that has not been bush before takes a while to adjust. Pups adjust to anything.Took my 2 baby boyz out the other day but all they wanted to do was rumble in the grass. But when they saw that dead pig they were amazed and so thier hunting life started. Matt


----------



## Paliadon (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice one, well done. I myself am a bow hunter, having migrated from the rifle some years ago. There is nothing like nailing a big boar with a 3 pointed broadhead from 30 meters and seeing it go down. They are a pest and it is great to see someone netting some big breeders.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 22, 2008)

Paliadon , ive done it myself. Some pigs but mostly goats and its such a rush. Bow hunting is without a doubt one of the purest forms of hunting and takes great skill to be good at. It is REAL hunting  Matty


----------



## tonk (Feb 24, 2008)

theyre lookin good matty would go alright over my dingo dog if they cut the grade lol


----------



## Bakes (Feb 24, 2008)

Havn't been on here for awhile so I have to jump in late. Here's some of my pics


----------



## bigpython (Feb 24, 2008)

Well done bakes good pics, I'd like to venture up the top end one day and bowl over a buff.


----------



## Matty007 (Feb 25, 2008)

hey mate good pics and thankx for sharing  Just talking to my wife last night watching a show on Darwins waterfowl , wongering how Magpie geese taste ?? Good or what ?? Cheers Matt


----------



## tonk (Feb 28, 2008)

good pics bakes u hunt with the halls much?? they get amongst some top hogs a fair bit aye:lol:


----------



## Bakes (Feb 29, 2008)

I used to a lot when I lived in Katherine Tonk. I still try to get down there in the dry for a hunt or two. Yes they do get some good pigs. The buggers are out every weekend though! Hunting with Gary is never boring. 

Matty. I think they are pretty good. Very dark lean meat, I just cook it like veal. I love it in our own version of sweet and sour. Even the wife and kids like it. I've told the boys they get 50c per pellet they find 

There is not much meat on them other than the breast meat (nice big fillet). The legs get the nails cut off and go to the dogs. The pooches love them and its great for their teeth!




The thing laying on top is the trachea (sp?) Its gives the big males their deep honk ;-)


----------



## smeejason (Apr 7, 2008)

here is some game i have taken with a bow


----------



## Bakes (Apr 10, 2008)

Some nice boars there Jason, well done.


----------



## mungus (Apr 10, 2008)

That chital looks awesome, well done.
Looks like charter towers area - Bill bakers way maybe ???
Should try a longbow................


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 11, 2008)

Nice one Jason. I never got notifacation of your post so missed it for a bit. Settle down Mungus , youll start drooling on ya key board :lol: Matt Heres some recent pics of my pups. Going well now been on about 7 pigs. They are 16 weeks.


----------



## smeejason (Apr 11, 2008)

yeh mungas they were taken with the late great Billy Baker. That is where i saw my first black headed python on toomba. they were everywhere and as big as a truck in that country. the pigs where also huge and the angriest i have ever hunted. 2 got up after 5 minutes with heart shots and gave us curry. funny now but at the time using the bow as a basebal bat was not so funny


----------



## missllama (Apr 11, 2008)

matty007 those puppies are adorable what are they?


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 12, 2008)

1/4 Pitt 3/4 Red and Tan kelpie. Sent you pm


----------



## mungus (Apr 12, 2008)

smeejason said:


> yeh mungas they were taken with the late great Billy Baker. That is where i saw my first black headed python on toomba. they were everywhere and as big as a truck in that country. the pigs where also huge and the angriest i have ever hunted. 2 got up after 5 minutes with heart shots and gave us curry. funny now but at the time using the bow as a basebal bat was not so funny



Very nice animals mate.
I had the privilege to hunt and fish with Bill.
Sadly missed - only the good die young:cry:
Where abouts are you from ?????


----------



## mungus (Apr 12, 2008)

Matty,
those dogs are awesome mate.
Have them anyday.


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 12, 2008)

Cheers Mung . We going on Sunday morn so will put up pic of the BIG BOAR we gunna catch :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 12, 2008)

Hey matty, nice lookin pups mate same style as what i need , just got a stag/ arab pup need him to come on really soon, hit big boar last weekend 3 busted dogs and no hog!!!!!


----------



## pythoness (Apr 12, 2008)

Awesome work guys, Matt, very sorry to hear about your best dog, very sad. Those pups are too cute tho, can't believe there hunting already, awesome work. would love to tag along with my little dish lickers, very nice feral culling, can't beat it. Well done


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks Pythoness  You can tag along any day. Watch out though you may become addiicted !:lol:Took the "babies " out this morning for a run and this is what we caught. Not huge pigs but the pups have decided that they arent going to bail pigs now and are all out scruffers :lol: Anyway , they are having fun and love that bush. The whole team hunted well and my mate came with his pup. Ginger is the sister to Beast and Spartan and she seems to love it to , although she hasnt seen as many. Cheers all Matty


----------



## nook171 (Apr 13, 2008)

ust got a new dog mastiff x dane he's 5months old has caught 4 pigs with my boss who i got it off will be going out next weekend hopfully

View attachment 49259


View attachment 49261


View attachment 49267


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 13, 2008)

Looks alright Nook. Now pump in that work eh. Matty


----------



## nook171 (Apr 13, 2008)

yea he dosn't look much but he's a good luger


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 13, 2008)

Hope he can help my boy ouy!!!!!


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 13, 2008)

Out even


----------



## Brigsy (Apr 13, 2008)

Nice to see those pups into it already matty hope mine comes on that quick


----------



## Jen (Apr 13, 2008)

Stuff it, i read the first 10 pages, great looking kills there guys, umm, this may sound weird, but are the foxes killed with head shots? If anyone in the Perth area hunts foxes i'd love a skull. 
Those pups look fantastic matty, what breed are they?


----------



## dintony (Apr 13, 2008)

Matty those pups are freakin' gorgeous!! The awesome buid of a pitbul and the awesome colours of a kelpie!! 

Noice!!

Hubby just finished building his mate a pig rack... He did a bloody good job too! 

Just a quick question...has anyone got pics of their pig racks and how much you paid for them?


----------



## elapid68 (Apr 14, 2008)

Went out 2 weekends ago and we saw 11 Fallows. One of my mates freezer was getting a bit low so I pinged one. GPS'ed it out to a 218 meter shot. Unfortunately at that range I thought it was a hind and didn't realize is was a nobbie. He might have been a good animal in a couple of years.

Another mate went on a reccie during the week and found a heap of Red Deer sign, (prints, rub trees and wallows) so come Anzac Day weekend were heading up to see if we can ping a couple.

Here's also a photo of my favorite girl. Only young but starting to become a good Deer dog. She'll just lay there even if there are Deer 20 - 30 meters away. But once that trigger is pulled she's off. If the shot doesn't bring the animal down straight away, she won't let it get far.
Nailed a decent Deer last year and it disappeared into really think scrub. Thought we'd lost it. But off she went after it. Brought it down then came back and led us straight to it.


----------



## nook171 (Apr 14, 2008)

ill get a pick on my racks and it didn't cost me a thing


----------



## pythoness (Apr 14, 2008)

thats great matt, where abouts are you and whens the next hunt ?


----------



## 888lowndes888 (Apr 14, 2008)

We go hunting a bit on a 7,500 HA sheep station at Brewarrina just out near Bourke. Great fun but we are just rifles out the back of a convertable old landcruiser 4wd. Was heaps of pigs years back but not quite as many now. Tonnes and tonnes and tonnes of goats, you can just take pot shots into the herd and watch them drop lol.


----------



## tonk (Apr 15, 2008)

i hope u mean head shots or heart/lung shots mate theyre still animals who deserve to be killed humanely and quickly..

pups lookin awesome matty got 2 on the wend not even worth photographing lol with me 2 young bitches.. go the dingo dog


----------



## Noongato (Apr 15, 2008)

As long as the dogs are protected chest-wise, (breast plates) i believe your doing a awesome job clearing off feral animals.
Some hunters merely compete their dogs into a unprotected battle to the death. Well here ive heard storys of anyways.


----------



## Kathryn_ (Apr 15, 2008)

Killing non-edible animals for fun. How completely repulsive.


----------



## kakariki (Apr 15, 2008)

Not for fun Kathryn, clearing the land of unwanted pests....introduced animals that destroy native animals & the habitats in which they live. Provided it is done humanely and quickly, these hunters are doing Oz a HUGE favour! I for one say a big "Thank you".


----------



## callith (Apr 15, 2008)

kakariki said:


> Not for fun Kathryn, clearing the land of unwanted pests....introduced animals that destroy native animals & the habitats in which they live. Provided it is done humanely and quickly, these hunters are doing Oz a HUGE favour! I for one say a big "Thank you".



Couldn't agree more


----------



## Poppy (Apr 16, 2008)

I Hunt as well, Bow and Gun, have done for years, But I still can't bring myself to eat Fox burgers .


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 16, 2008)

Matty,
I have read every page over the duration of this thread and thoroughly enjoyed it!!
I touched base every night to catch up on the latest! One of the best threads I have read on APS...well done everyone who contributed to an educating thread and it has been educating!. Well done Matty, for being honest non-pretentious and an Aussie through and through and explaining certain aspects of the sport as the thread progressed!
Man, living in Sydney really sucks, if i come on a holiday up there, can you take me on a hunt, that would be awesome, i'm not a wuss and like to rough it?
I fish, get into a bit of game and sprotsfishing, we used to tag and release but recently sold our boat.I used to shoot rabbits and foxes when I was a young lad, but doing what you guys do would be a mad rush!!!
I am also a conservationist at heart, BUT also a "realsist" and know that what you hunt is feral, and i'd do it in a heartbeat if I had the opportunity and access to it.
Keep the thread going, it's a good contrast from talking herps all the time!
Again, well done mate...
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## madwoodd (Apr 16, 2008)

nice pigs mate i love to go pigging with my dad on thee week ends and holidays heres a couple of p[ics of us


----------



## Naja_nivea (Apr 18, 2008)

Wow. Great thread, amaaazing read. Great work keeping feral animal down. Sorry to hear about your dog overheating Matty. After reading this thread for nearly an hour i feel inspired, and will look into Archery clubs in Perth and get into it. Any idea how likely it would be to find a nearby landowner allowing bow hunting of ferals around Perth?


----------



## deadflesh (Apr 18, 2008)

I've only been hunting a couple of times - but its great to know that you keep the feral animals down.
Thems boars are damed nasty pests I tells ya.
Hunting dogs are so dang good at what they do...
Yet still can be such a lovely natured animal.


----------



## _Jas_ (Apr 18, 2008)

Here's a couple pic's of my mates house back in Canada...


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

WOW Jas thats an awsome trophy room. Ide be happy with a couple of big boar heads on the wall :lol:Kathryn , when this thread becomes if ever an arguement on wether hunting is right or wrong then ill have it locked.Yes , it is fun , yes it is gory , yes it is different but it is doing everyone a favour. Hunters may be different people but we're not raping children ! Enough said. Hey Madwood , great pics mate. You guys use all hanging dogs or do you have bailers as well ?? Midnight , i saw your comment about people basically pitting thier dogs against animals. ,That may happen in Australia but would be very rare . These people arent true hunters and would be pushing to be allowed to be a person. True hunteres have great ethics and doggers will take great pride in thier team and treat them like family. 
Ive missed alot of comments here as i wasnt getting notices by email but its a top thread and some top pictures. Love to see more and everone dont be shy to ask anyone a question Cheers all Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Naja , you should get into a club and then just mingle and pick up tips. Best method , now dont tell anyone , is to evesdrop on conversations at the archery club :shock::shock::lol: Na , people should share info with you and a good hunter will help you get started. You have some decent populations of pigs below Perth i think ? and the numbers are growing fast. Try getting on properties by just ringing around as property owners rarely turn back bow hunters. Hope that helps PS dont tell anyone  Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Southside Morelia , your more than welcome and the fishings great too mate  Fish , hunt , swim , boating , beer What lifes all about :lol: oh and our Critters


----------



## Luke1 (Apr 18, 2008)

Matty007
its probably been said but im glade theres people put there like you that help stop the feral population of un native animals like those pigs and things. congratz mate.

Luke


----------



## dintony (Apr 18, 2008)

Matty, Any person just has to look at the condition of the dogs posted in this thread to see how well they are looked after and treated! 

*thumbs up*


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Cheers fellas  Had a look at a report the other day of just how many Baby Turtles and Eggs get eaten off our local beaches. The numbers were astonishing. They could only guess but what hope do they have ? Thats not counting Freshwater Croc eggs and Salties + Tortoises , ground nesting birds , Cassawary Fruits , Water course damage , insects , snakes , lizards , the list goes on. They are without a doubt one of the worst pests this country has had the misfortune off "owning " On the other hand , ide be bored without em :lol: Matty


----------



## Magpie (Apr 18, 2008)

Going hunting ANZAC long weekend Matty?


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

I go EVERY weekend Magpie  You wanna come for a walk ??? We'll do a morning hunt . Matt


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 18, 2008)

im just wondering what you all think of hunting as a sport, such as people hunting large game (some that are rare) in many different countries( lions, tigers, elephants etc) I agree with erratication of pests and good on you all who do it but do you do it for that reason or the thrill of killing things?


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bundy , im only gunna answer this question once. I will not be drawn into the " ethics " of hunting as it will destroy a great thread. Firstly i called this topic " all hunters look " as i really only wanted people interested in hunting to look. As for big game animals alot of these are on Ranches and private land and have been bred for a "purpose " I dont always agree with some of the animals shot but some of the trophy fees can keep a small village going for months. I dont think people go in recklessly shooting rare and endangered animals , poachers account for that ! As for the "thrill " or " joy " taken in hunting ??? Its something you cant put your finger on. Its something deep within me that pushes me to look harder , walk further and commit myself to an interest. I NEVER get joy from seeing a dead animal. That would be bent but i do get joy from seeing my young dogs hunt for themselves and getting close to wild animals would be a rush for bowhunters and rifle shooters. To me , the kill is an anticlimax. The " thrill " of the hunt is the REAL essence of what we do. My thoughts , Matty


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 18, 2008)

There is no need to get snappy did i mention Ethics?? no i did not!. It was a question to everyone NOT just you about it being called a sport! many of my friends are avid pig hunters and i have had many chats with them about this. The term all hunters kinda means well ALL HUNTERS not just feral animal hunters. I was hoping to get a wider scope on this subject but i see its a touchy subject. Thanks for your awnser.


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Bundy , i wasnt Snappy in my reply one bit. If you wanna take it like that , go for it.:lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Its not a touchy subject. You asked a question and i answered it. Someone may answer it differently. Take it how ya want mate. Just dont take it to heart


----------



## bundy_zigg (Apr 18, 2008)

yeah okay


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 18, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Bundy , im only gunna answer this question once. I will not be drawn into the " ethics " of hunting as it will destroy a great thread. Firstly i called this topic " all hunters look " as i really only wanted people interested in hunting to look. As for big game animals alot of these are on Ranches and private land and have been bred for a "purpose " I dont always agree with some of the animals shot but some of the trophy fees can keep a small village going for months. I dont think people go in recklessly shooting rare and endangered animals , poachers account for that ! As for the "thrill " or " joy " taken in hunting ??? Its something you cant put your finger on. Its something deep within me that pushes me to look harder , walk further and commit myself to an interest. I NEVER get joy from seeing a dead animal. That would be bent but i do get joy from seeing my young dogs hunt for themselves and getting close to wild animals would be a rush for bowhunters and rifle shooters. To me , the kill is an anticlimax. The " thrill " of the hunt is the REAL essence of what we do. My thoughts , Matty


Matty, I will take you up on that offer one day! 
That "thrill of the hunt" is like fishing, it's the unknown, the anticipation/waiting/stalking and the constant thinking what will take your bait or lure!. Just like hunting, your tracking a wild animal and you just don't know what it will look like, you have an educated idea, but until that first sight....no idea...that's the thrill!!! Your trying to outwit your prey.
Your right, the hunt is the thrill, the end result is the anti-climax, no-doubt!
Awesome experience..and about the above response, like Matty said, the fees for big time trophy huunts helps in conservation beleive it or not as this is a sustainable and manageable income for the country in question. It is a proven fact, that the money earned, goes towards paying Rangers or Game Park Wardens to keep illegal poachers out and only allow the paying hunter the privelage to take a trophy animal. It's big bucks and a smart way to manage...
My 2 Cents...
Cheers
Scott.


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 18, 2008)

Spot on Scotty , now get your *** up here :lol:


----------



## Southside Morelia (Apr 18, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Spot on Scotty , now get your *** up here :lol:


Done deal Brother...I'll keep in touch!
Cheers mate
Scott.


----------



## mungus (Apr 18, 2008)

Matty,
should start up a guided hunt up your way.
I'd be in that ............lol


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 19, 2008)

I can do it Mung. Have bull catcher etc. Would be good as we are now on a place about 200,000 acres that hasnt been hunted for years. Pigs rule the joint :shock: Matty


----------



## smeejason (Apr 20, 2008)

pick me up on the way mungas, i am in. had a ball in the cape last october


----------



## mungus (Apr 20, 2008)

Have Pm'd Matty - Smeejason, we might be on our way mate......lol


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 20, 2008)

I can see im gunna get sucked right in here :lol:


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

dont you guys reckon its a little slack hunting innocent animals.. i mean yes their pests but they dont kill us so why should we kill them...


----------



## dintony (Apr 20, 2008)

Armand.... How about start your own thread against hunting. Just so this doesn't get locked. It's a good thread.


----------



## dintony (Apr 20, 2008)

And oy you pig hunters.... show me pics of your racks. And how much you paid for them....pleeeeease?


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

dintony said:


> Armand.... How about start your own thread against hunting. Just so this doesn't get locked. It's a good thread.


 
haha lol.. ill go away now :cry:.....


----------



## dintony (Apr 20, 2008)

By the way armand.. I was meaning to sound rude at all.


----------



## dintony (Apr 20, 2008)

I _*WASN'T*_ meaning to sound rude!!


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Get your **** together Dintony :lol::lol::lol: Thanx for that  I dont box so i havnt got pics for you mate  Matty


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

dintony said:


> I _*WASN'T*_ meaning to sound rude!!


 
haha yeh i didnt think you were lol! its just i hate seeing animals die but i guess i cant do anythin about it yet..lol


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 20, 2008)

Some country we hunt


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 20, 2008)

What do you feed your reptiles Armand ?? Carrotts


----------



## Armand (Apr 20, 2008)

lol good point.. but my sis almost died from a rat bite a short time ago so im not a big rat fan.. oh and dont take me as critisizing hunting cause im not.. its just my point..

oh and that second pick is unbelievable! what a shot!


----------



## Jen (Apr 20, 2008)

is that a piglet in the background? do you manage to get them with the sows often?


----------



## nook171 (Apr 20, 2008)

nice country matty need to somthing like that not a place covered in bulldust


----------



## maddowse (Apr 20, 2008)

whats around your dogs neck whats it do ? does it stop the boar from bitting his neck ?


----------



## nook171 (Apr 20, 2008)

jen that is another dog and u do get them alot around sows


----------



## Jen (Apr 20, 2008)

in the water pic, looks like a pig to me? what i meant was, do the dogs catch them?


----------



## nook171 (Apr 20, 2008)

well my older dogs don't but some of the pups catch pigletts and madd its a collar designed to stop the inflicktions of gashes and cuts ect from a pig


----------



## dintony (Apr 20, 2008)

nook171 said:


> nice country matty need to somthing like that not a place covered in bulldust


 

I was sitting here thinking the same. Sooo green :shock:

I'm a little further north of you tho.


----------



## nook171 (Apr 20, 2008)

yea but still we have good hunting so im not gona whine


----------



## tonk (Apr 20, 2008)

the small bright orange collar on the black dog in the top pic is a tracking collar so hunters can track their dogs in the bush eliminating the chance of losing it..

also armand a boar will try to kill u in the bush without giving it a second thought and would prob start eatin u aswell..if u ever see a pig eating a lamb as its being born literally as its coming outa the ewe ull understand why we hunt them..

tonks


----------



## dintony (Apr 24, 2008)

We live across the road from the Wild Game chillers. When I first moved here 6 years ago there were only 2. I think there are 6 over there now. Possibly 8?? 

If there are people unloading when we drive past my girls always want me to pull up so they can watch. We see some bloody massive buggers!!


----------



## mebebrian (Apr 24, 2008)

Makes me wanna Grab me a bow and go bush looking for feral cats and foxes, anybody know the law regarding this in nsw? Can i grab a bow a dog or too and just go eradicate some ferrals or what?


----------



## Wolfgang (Apr 24, 2008)

last weekends effort in the Vic high country.


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Wolgang , im super jelous !!! Ive hunted for Sambar twice now and put a good stag up both times. I still remember my heartbeat in my ears :lol: Ill get back down there next year. Top stuff , you ate her of course ? Well done , Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hey Brian , i dont think you can just kick around the bush with a bow. You may have to get permission on private land. I would go and see the cops and have a chat. They nearly always know someone and if your up front and honest then youll be surprised how helpfull they are ! Just dont speed because theyll reem ya out  Matty


----------



## Chappy (Apr 24, 2008)

Great thread Matty its an Awesome read mate 

Heres a Pic i found on the net what do you think!!!!! 








The full story behind the Pic is in here it was shot in the Pilbara region of W.A!!! One BIG boy!!

http://www.hoax-slayer.com/giant-feral-pig.html


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 24, 2008)

I heard that pig was a Sty pig and fed up from young ! Its still a bloody big pig all the same. Ide love to find him in the bush. My doggies would love the challenge  Matty


----------



## Chappy (Apr 24, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> I heard that pig was a Sty pig and fed up from young ! Its still a bloody big pig all the same. Ide love to find him in the bush. My doggies would love the challenge  Matty


 
Could be but check out the Hoax slayer link has all all the info in there im sure it was feral and was spotted from a Helicopter during a Muster session!!


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 24, 2008)

Yer i red it and it sounds ok. You dont know what to believe do ya ??? That pic has been around for a while. If i caugfht it i would have my name up for all to see. Its hard when they catch something so huge and no one can really get the full story. Top Hog anyway , cheers mate , Matty


----------



## Chappy (Apr 24, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Yer i red it and it sounds ok. You dont know what to believe do ya ??? That pic has been around for a while. If i caugfht it i would have my name up for all to see. Its hard when they catch something so huge and no one can really get the full story. Top Hog anyway , cheers mate , Matty


 
No worries Mate keep up the great work and keep the Pics coming and updates of your regular hunts!!

Cheers Paul.


----------



## bcurko (Apr 25, 2008)

Awesome Pics guys i would love to go hunting with my mate but being 15 leaves you out  But i have my firearms permit which is good . Not that this has any relevance but i do sport shooting at my school with 22's and this is my latest card


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 25, 2008)

Thats very interesting and being a Bunny Rabbit or Fox when you get out there would be scary :shock: Whats 15 years old got to do with it ??? Sharp Shooter


----------



## bimbo (Apr 25, 2008)

I have just finished reading this thread from start to finish and it is awsome to see so many people on here who are either hunters or are quite supportive of hunting. 

I love being outdoors in general whether it be bushwalking, hunting, photography, snorkelling, fishing or spearfishing. 

Unfortunatly I don't have anywhere to hunt at the moment other than my parents hobby farm in Grafton but it is always good for a rabbit or 2 whenever i am up there. Here are a few picture from when i was up there around new years
The only rabbit i managed to get and my ever faithful Model 12 Lithgow .22lr





Nothing goes to waste. I would have liked to eat it but since i only got one rabbit it went to the cat





A couple of bass i caught in the river a few minuets drive from mum and dads. They are only small (15-20cm) but in really good condition











What i found on the other side of the river





Where I was fishing. The day or so after i left this was a good 3-4m higher


----------



## cockney red (Apr 25, 2008)

*Bimbo, thats a gorgeous big Northern intergrade. Have its clone staring at me at the moment, wanting some scram. Its coldy time.....*


----------



## Matty007 (Apr 25, 2008)

Great pics Bimbo and i loved Bass fishing when i was in NSW. I was an addict :shock: We used to do alot of ferretting down there too , thats great fun and gives the dogs a good feed of Bunnies too. Thanks for ading your pics etc and get some more mate , top stuff , Matty


----------



## bimbo (Apr 25, 2008)

I would say it is 100% carpet. would have loved to have seen it all stretched out. Photo isn't all that good cause it was getting pretty dark and i had my misses little camera with me. 

I also discovered that it is incredibly difficult to catch a fish and then while holding the fish so it doesn't get off the hook (i use barbless hooks) get a camera out of my bag and take a photo.

Unfortunatly they are the only hunting picks i have - that was the first rabbit i had shot in about 12 months. All of my shooting at the moment is done at the clay target and the rifle ranges.

BTW if anyone wants a camera bitch to tag along on any hunting trips i might know someone :lol:


----------



## Matty007 (May 1, 2008)

Mondays night hunt. Good find and good capture. Dogs did well Matty


----------



## tonk (May 1, 2008)

well done matty cranky lookin prick


----------



## Lewy (May 1, 2008)

Wow bcurko shooting as a school sport. You lucky bugger. I've never heard of that. Is it common in schools now? I used to shoot Dad's gun back in the day when it was all good. I'm not a hunter but I reckon you all have some of the luckiest dogs around. Sure there's risks but it sure beats the daily walks most urban dogs are lucky if they get. The thrill of the chase! Fun for everyone.

Sue


----------



## Matty007 (May 1, 2008)

Spot on Lewy , all dogs are hunters mate , we just lock them in yards ! Matty


----------



## nook171 (May 13, 2008)

heres some of our stags at our farm in n.z we have just been ova there for a week

View attachment 52102


View attachment 52103


----------



## Matty007 (May 14, 2008)

Drooling now :shock::lol:


----------



## Brigsy (May 14, 2008)

Was there this time last year some awsome country and not too mention the deer!!!!! You get amongst em??


----------



## J3ss_ (May 14, 2008)

good on you guys for killing aussies pests! I see evidence of pigs everywhere in the bush around cairns.. I also saw a hare the other night too, which is a very bad sign they're coming up this way now too


----------



## nook171 (May 14, 2008)

yea mate we got a 16 and a 12 up at mt thomas will post pics soon


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Hunted in the Peeramon Pig Hunting Competition on the weekend and did well. We managed 22 pigs and took 2nd place largest sow and 2nd place aggrigate weight so we were pretty happy. Recieved great prizes and had a good time out with my mates and my 2 sons. Tonnes of pigs were brought in and everyone had a great time. Cheers all Matt


----------



## nook171 (Jun 9, 2008)

nice job matty would of been good fun


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 9, 2008)

some more


----------



## nook171 (Jun 9, 2008)

here's a few more brigs from this years season

View attachment 54781


View attachment 54782


View attachment 54783


View attachment 54784


View attachment 54785


----------



## chloethepython (Jun 9, 2008)

what do they do with the dead pigs?


----------



## mrmikk (Jun 9, 2008)

Probably sell them to game abbatoirs, apparently the Eurpoeans are big on game meat.

Good on you for getting rid of this destructive feral species.


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 9, 2008)

Chloepython they put all the pigs in a big truck and buried them. They were all off and pigs that are caught and used for human consumpyion are to be clean and dressed and handled in a certain way. Good to get rid of a heap of pigs in one go anyway ! :lol:Cheers all , Matty


----------



## tooninoz (Jun 9, 2008)

I havent had much experience hunting. Outside of hunting paper targets with an M16 in cadets at Singleton 

But I guess the 'ethics' thing comes up from time to time with any form of hunting (be it fishing, pigging, game etc). No-one is suggesting wanton slaughter of endangered animals obviously, but a bloke I met and worked with up until recently summed it up perfectly.

Probably some people here would know a taxidermist/hunter called John Robinson (ex Victoria). He had an interest in hunting from his father. His fathers motto was "only shoot out of necessity". Be it feral animals, food or research, only kill out of necessity. As a teen (late teens) he shot a bird (cant remember the species) that was incredibly hard to get - skittish and erratic. Obviously stoked with getting one he showed his father, who then told him it was unnecessary . Threatened him with taking his rifles off him unless he could 'use' the bird. So began taxidermy.

A bit later when a mate bagged a big stag on a farm, he offered to try to mount it after the bloke froze at the costs of transport/ freezing/mounting. He reckons it was a bit rough, but it looked good. Things took off from there.

He was my boss, and Id heard a few stories about him, but I couldnt place him in hunting etc? Only a shortish slim bloke, grey hair, pushing 65 and very reserved. But when pushed for some stories......

He went on to work in Africa for donkeys years. Some for museums, and some to sort out rogues (predominately cheetahs, leopards and lions that had encroached and killed). Stories about sitting in the front of the old Jeeps that had the flip-down windscreen, with a rifle across the bonnet. All the while with a 4" leather collar around the throat in case the leopard struck. ... apparently cheetahs and leopards go for the throat, whilst lions barrel you over, grab a leg and drag, with most prey dying from shock.

He told me about how you defend against a cheetah - tuck your head down and bring your knees up against your chest as the cheetah will grab you by the throat and rake its back claws down your abdomen to disembowel you. Thumbs in the eyes, pushing back and try to flip its weight over the top of you. 

How a guide he knew had worked in the field for many years and lost control of his foot after being attacked by a lion. He only carried two knives, and this was what saved his life.

Came back the next season with a hunter and gave him explicit instructions. Do not leave the vehicle under ANY circumstances. The hunter shot a lion, but only wounded it, so the guide set off after it to do the right thing. After a few minutes the hunter decided to go look and found the guide in a bad way. The lion ambushed the guard and had taken the same leg that the first one attacked. The hunter shot the lion. The guide came back the next season..... :shock:

Sorry to ramble, but whilst it's fresh in my mind! Should be a book written about John - incredible skill and experience.


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 9, 2008)

well Done matty make me jelouse just had another dry run, well not dry WE rode round in rain for nothin(thats huntin)


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Good catch by the dogs on Friday morning and saturday. Saturday was real good as i was by myself and it was very thick jungle. Dogs are hunting very well at present. Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

The boys in the top picture are from Pommy Land and youve never seen two big fellas with white faces as these two :lol: Was a good laugh but they enjoyed themselves anyway. Matt


----------



## foxysnake (Jun 22, 2008)

Loving this thread, and keep up the good work!! I'm also extremely jealous!! I use to go piggin nearly every weekend around the tully area (a while ago now, before there was more trappin than piggin with dogs). I love the rush, and my pride of the dogs workin a pig. Being the big pansy that I am though, I never stepped in and did the killin stick to the pig. Something I would love to try though! - I've a friend whose just moved back to Bowen, onto a lrg property, and she's invited me to go piggin with her. Can't wait and I'm counting down the days!!!!!!!! 

Matty I have to say those 2 pups of yours are damn gorgeous!!!! This thread has also opened up my eyes so much to the different breeds ppl use!! The hunters I use to hang around and most that I knew always had bully/arab/mastiff/pitty x's. So keep this thread going - lovin it!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Thanx Foxy. Love my hunting , love my dogs and love the Aussie bush ! Oh and Aussie Reptiles :lol: Your right , its a rush and even people that havnt been before love it. Its supprising as it can be quite brutal but so is nature. More people need to do it as the pig and other feral numbers are out of control. Ive been working in the hills behind Ravenshoe this week and the pig damage up there is unbelievable !!! Cheers all Matty


----------



## colt08 (Jun 22, 2008)

nice photos never bien hunting love to go id rather use gun first time as arnt game enough to use a knife
is there any hunting spots down brisbane ways if so where thanks

good work killen the ferels


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Colt , ya gotta find some hunters and tag along with them. visit a bow hunting club or rifle range and have a chat with some fellas. Be careful as most people are very protective of their spots and properties. Make sure you dont betray their trust or that of a land holder and you will recieve more than double your efforts. Great thing to get into , just take your time and hook up with good fellas. Cheers mate. Plenty of ferals for all  Matty


----------



## Kimmy_88 (Jun 22, 2008)

yep its a great hobby...clearing the bush of all the feral rubbish getting around. i myself have been hunting since a youngster and my partner, along with a few other APS members are booked in for the gun safety course for next month, so we will be back into it in no time! cant wait to get amonst them, aswell as some herp trips while we are at it!


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey Matty some awsome hogs as usual!!! having a bad dry spell at moment and its tickin me off.


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

You know what to do Brigsy . Go harder mate. Had my dry spell now its time for Pork to hit the deck :lol: Cheers Mate  Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 22, 2008)

Yea i think some of it might have somethin to do with me and dogs not bein used to the cold weather down here. Those dogs of yours doin well mate , my pup is still.... well just that a pup, takin ages to mature.


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

If it was full on easy all the time then there would be no challenge and then yad give up ! Well , maybe :lol: keep up the good work mate and get some pics for this thread ! Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 22, 2008)

Living up there would make it that bit easier!!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

Ehh ehh :x :lol:


----------



## Brigsy (Jun 22, 2008)

There is more up that way is what i mean. i know there not easy gettin out of the cane or jungle.


----------



## Matty007 (Jun 22, 2008)

I knew what ya meant


----------



## cockney red (Jun 23, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> The boys in the top picture are from Pommy Land and youve never seen two big fellas with white faces as these two :lol: Was a good laugh but they enjoyed themselves anyway. Matt


Sort them Pommy lightweights out Matty.:lol:
Love your work mate, as always.:lol:


----------



## ClareB (Aug 1, 2008)

*Big Bush Pigs*

Am just posting these for my hubby. The two first pics are of a 116kg boar caught near Coolatai, NSW by my husband (right) and brother in law. The second is of a 77kg boar my husband got himself, same place. Both weights are dressed weights.


----------



## Brother (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi would love to hunt pigs but don't know where. I go out shooting rabbits and the likes but would love to go out for pigs. We go out every now and again for rabbit, I love eating wild rabbit one of the best meats there is.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 1, 2008)

I also love rabbit ! shame there not many up here and butchers charge 20 bucks each. as a young fella we would bring 30 home a weekend and get 3 dollars each from the butcher and we would eat it atleast once a week.


----------



## Brother (Aug 1, 2008)

Actually there coming back last time I went out we brought back about 12 in an hour.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 1, 2008)

there is a few down toward the border so maybe soon they will be up this way


----------



## justbrad (Aug 1, 2008)

love to hunt! great pics of ya dogs and pigs! from vic originally hunted rabbits, fox, deer and goat. Qld is so hard to hunt compared to vic. all based privately here and hard to get people to trust u unless u wana pay....


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 1, 2008)

Its only getting harder too. too many people givin the rest of us a bad name.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 1, 2008)

Thumpage44 said:


> I hunt stingrays with a speargun.. its good fun
> 
> Once i speared a huge ray and draged it up on the beach near some young kids, they ran away screaming, it was so funny XD


 
You must be proud!! Did you feel really big and tuff?

Thats so gross.. why?
Rays are beautieful animals, and they belong here! 
Would you find it funny if someone speared your snake, and dragged it out infront of you?

I totally support the hunting of ferals, but the torture and death of an animal that does not cause harm to the environment it is in, just for fun, I find revolting. I hope you at least ate it..
If it is killed for food I can accept that, but to take pleasure in it.. ewwwww. I thought we were over that macho crap these days..


----------



## herpkeeper (Aug 1, 2008)

''BOARING" pardon the pun ! how's your herps doing???


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 1, 2008)

thats just my humble opinion, prob not the best thread to express it in tho.. but I couldnt help myself!


----------



## ClareB (Aug 1, 2008)

*Re: Big Bush Pigs*

We are spoilt for choice, my brother inlaw manages 5 property's around Coolatai (about an hour south of QLD border) and 1 near St George (about an hour north of the QLD border). So there's always plenty of places to go and pigs to get. These two in the pictures are the biggest they have caught so far. They always take the same two dogs that are pictured, a red cattle dog who can find and will track a pig for as long as it takes, and a pig dog bitch who's really started to hit her stride and hits the pigs hard.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 1, 2008)

My main dog wont give up if he knows there one around. Many late nights/early mornings waiting for him to decide they are long gone.


----------



## BlindSnake (Aug 1, 2008)

For the feral hunters, there is a cool series of dvds starring my friend Andre G. Well worth a look, particularly for those in the south. He is one of the best shots Iv ever seen! He cleans up alot of the ferals around our area. My partner goes out with him sometimes. Im glad there are some ppl like him round here, but not enough. Our local beardie population has all but disappeared due to the large fox and feral cat population.

If anyone is interested in the dvds, you can pm me, and I will ask him if I can pass on his details. I dont know how many hunting specific dvds there are out there, so I thought Id mention it.


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 1, 2008)

Come on Matty you been quiet for a while you should have heaps of pics to show by now!!


----------



## Spikie wanna cricket (Aug 1, 2008)

lol my lab once tracked and caught a rabbit and he brought it to our feet and dropped it and it was still alive and happy to hop away (once i checked it wasnt hurt)
it was a pet rabbit not wild


----------



## DanTheMan (Aug 1, 2008)

Im sorry im a kiwi so im used to hunting deer, iv got a couple of reds, whit tails, and sika, unfortunately got no pics on the computer so would be good to see some pics of some deer on here

Btw if anyone could recommend some spots near the sunshine coast where deer are? doesn't matter if a few hours away, i know there's nothing here.


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 1, 2008)

Great pic's I'm all for killing feral's!! Only been pigging once and no luck to dry so we took the .22 out, it had been years since I had shot a rifle in the army, but first shot I nailed rabbit reloaded and hit another straight away, ended up bagging 5 :lol: 

New Years 06-07


----------



## pete12 (Aug 1, 2008)

I hunt Humans 

nah jks i want to go bow hunting one day though i think it would be good!


----------



## Brother (Aug 2, 2008)

I once had one of our pigs get out. We were chasing it around for awhile and my old man goes go let your dog out see if he will grab it (dogue de bordeaux). Anyway I let the dog out he went up to the pig smelt it then just walked off. My old man hung it on me for ages saying how crap the dog was.


----------



## missllama (Aug 4, 2008)

has anyone on here ever been injured by a wild boar/pig? while hunting?

i know they do alot of damage...

and bax tahts a great pic lol


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 7, 2008)

I have a mate that has some good scars from Boars. one he had a sow and was about to finish it when a boar come screamin out of the bush and upped him big time big rip up left butt cheek.


----------



## domdom22 (Aug 7, 2008)

i wanna go hunting 1 day....
if it wasnt so darn hard 2 get guns nowadays...
hopefully gonna go with my friend who lives in coona next time im there


----------



## Brother (Aug 8, 2008)

It's not that hard to get guns its harder to try find places to go hunting. Hunting injuries been thrown out the back of a ute before didn't get any injuries though.


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 8, 2008)

Been away in the Torress Straight for a month. Saw alot of pigs and deer but work came first :evil: Would have loved to had my dogs there. PS saw some real nice repies Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 8, 2008)

This is our new litter of up and comers. The bitch is 1/2 Pitt and 1/2 Red Kelpie. The dog is Full blood Red and Tan Kelpie. Pic of a boar from just before i left. Good find and capture. Matty


----------



## salebrosus (Aug 8, 2008)

I want one of the puppy's!


----------



## Brother (Aug 12, 2008)

What do you guys do with the pig meat?


----------



## nook171 (Aug 12, 2008)

just gotback home last week off the boat and stoped into one of our properties brigs this was the one i was teling u about


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Nice one Nook  Hey Brother i sometimes feed my dogs the meat and some go to freinds. Some go to Aborigines here as they love it and some go to the Croc farm. The majority rot in the field. Bit of a waste but sometimes you just cant carry them out. Matty


----------



## souldoubt (Aug 12, 2008)

Im not saying that you shouldnt kill pigs, feral exotic animals are a huge problem but theres one thing that I hate about hunters - typically speaking they dont do it because its necessary, they do it because they enjoy it.


----------



## nook171 (Aug 12, 2008)

enjoy the sport


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Enjoy it ! I live for it ! The adrenalin rush from chasing your dogs through the bush or stalking a big billy Goat or finding that trophy Stag is more than an addiction. We all know man has hunted for food for the ages but these days we just go to Woolworths. You cant tell me that our ancestors would not have been excited while hunting. That rush and adrenalin is what kept them alive when hunting wild beasts. Its very hard to explain to someone that hasnt experienced it but its something thats within many humans. Its not about the blood or the death of an animal. Its about the hunt. I took a freind of mine for a pig hunt once after him bagging me for 2 years about killing poor piggies. Now this fella loved his fishing but dogs holding a pig for you whilst you dispatched it was another story. We went for a 3 day hunt in the hills near Nundle. He came straight home and bought a dog and became a very succesful hunter. He just clicked and appreciated the whole " hunt " thing. The joy i get from breeding a little puppy and training and growing him up and then see him find and catch his first pig makes me burst with pride. The keeness and happiness my sons get from a hunt and camp is more than any reward. They arent sitting in front of the x box , they are out living. I dont have to defend my passion for hunting but if youve never done it , then dont knock it. Watch out , you may "love "it. Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Oh and Souldoubt , anyone that takes " JOY " in the death of an animal is a fool. Not a hunter Matty


----------



## nook171 (Aug 12, 2008)

damm matty i have to correct myself now the joy of the sport not for the kill


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Sorry Nook :lol:


----------



## Earthling (Aug 12, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Oh and Souldoubt , anyone that takes " JOY " in the death of an animal is a fool. Not a hunter Matty


 
Wheres Blood Lust fit?
I know in my younger days of shooting, bloodlust is a powerfull emotion that I experienced often........


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 12, 2008)

Blood Lust ?? Ya got a head problem. You actually lusted after blood or the sight of blood ?? Ya need ya head red ! :evil:


----------



## nook171 (Aug 12, 2008)

i must say i havnt had that before


----------



## Earthling (Aug 13, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Blood Lust ?? Ya got a head problem. You actually lusted after blood or the sight of blood ?? Ya need ya head red ! :evil:


 
You want to paint my head red? LOL

Yes I probably do need my head read, as I think/feel differently to you, therefore I am mad.

Not too logical Im afraid....bit tooooo subjective for my liking. After all, who is to say your not mad?
Moving right along..........

Regarding bloodlust. For me it was not so much the desire to cover myself in blood, but the desire to kill, blood was just a bonus. Getting caught up in the excitement of the moment and allowing it to happen. I usually got it when shooting roos and occasionally on a bunnie rampage. 
I can see how people reading this could think 'WACKO!', however, just because I feel an urge genetically coming from our surviving ancestors, why am I condemned?


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Aug 13, 2008)

Hunting is about enjoying being out in nature and executing a plan,
be it shooting a animal or hunting with dogs ,

NOT ENJOYMENT FROM KILLING ANIMALS 

The enjoyment comes from seeing your efforts come together , 
\whether you have been training dogs and they perform at a high level and acheive there goal of capturing pigs and to see a dogs continual developement as he learns how to handle pics of all sizes in different situations . 
Or by ambushing the target animal with a riffle or bow ,

Some half witts do just slaughter as many animals as they can to be hereos ,
but im not one of them , and neither is Matty and a few others on this thread.

There should be a ethical purpose behind the taking of an animals life 
IE for food ,
or for specific reasons like ,
culling ferals or if your a pro shootter ? earning a living from hunting or shooting to help support your family .

BLOOD LUST OVER SHOOTIING BUNNIES OR ROOS IS FOR THE TARDS 
LOL

Roger


----------



## nook171 (Aug 13, 2008)

well said roger


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 13, 2008)

No , i think Earthling is right. I am MAD :shock: Completely MAD :shock: MAD MAD MAD


----------



## Earthling (Aug 13, 2008)

Jungle_Freak said:


> Hunting is about enjoying being out in nature and executing a plan,
> be it shooting a animal or hunting with dogs ,
> 
> NOT ENJOYMENT FROM KILLING ANIMALS
> ...


So much for this site not allowing name calling .
What makes you think I did not have an ethical purpose to the shooting of roos and/or bunnies? You seem to be prejudging quite a bit.....
Just because one feels an emotion, does not necesarily make what that person is doing wrong.


----------



## missllama (Aug 13, 2008)

missllamathuen said:


> has anyone on here ever been injured by a wild boar/pig? while hunting?
> 
> i know they do alot of damage...





anyone els?


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ive seen two fellas hurt hunting pigs. One copped a tusk up under his knee cap and the other was bitten by a sow in the crutch !!! YOW !!! Alot of people think a pig is charging them but if you step to the side they almost always run straight on through. Almost always :lol: They can and are dangerous but as humans i suppose we pose a threat to everything. Matty


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 13, 2008)

Im not judging you Earthling , even though you are MAD :lol:


----------



## ambah (Aug 13, 2008)

Very interesting thread! I'm all for it.. even though I couldn't do it myself..
I used to take my ferrets rabbit hunting.. if that even counts as hunting, lol
Anyone else work ferrets? They get such a bad rap, but they're some of the best pets I've had!


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 13, 2008)

Ambah , some of the best times ive ever had were out Ferreting !! Its so much fun. I loved my Ferrets . Its a great time and yes i believe its hunting. Theres a bit to it. Probably down the same line as hunting dogs. Geez i miss my Ferrets  Matty


----------



## ambah (Aug 13, 2008)

Matty007 said:


> Ambah , some of the best times ive ever had were out Ferreting !! Its so much fun. I loved my Ferrets . Its a great time and yes i believe its hunting. Theres a bit to it. Probably down the same line as hunting dogs. Geez i miss my Ferrets  Matty


 
I have 6 ferrets at the moment.. they're awesome  here's some pics


----------



## ttaipan (Aug 13, 2008)

Matty; thanks for Thread. It has been excellent reading. Absolutely enjoyed it. I too love hunting, although i dont do as much now. I was raised ferreting/shooting. Been on Pig & Goat shoots.
Cheers


----------



## weet-bix (Aug 13, 2008)

Yyes brilliant thread Matty.....love the ferrets too.
Pity its got this far without the rubbish and it all starts now......keep up the good work........my stag pup got his first fox last weekend......he was just as excited as me....lol


----------



## FAY (Aug 14, 2008)

After a request we have decided to open this thread again.
Please keep it nice and to the topic.


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 14, 2008)

Thank you Moderators. Its been good and im happy with everyones contributions. Its pretty simple really. If you dont like hunting and the sight of a dead feral , then dont look. Greatly appreciate you guys reopening this thread and if it did get rediculous or damaging to all the hunters reputations , by all means end it. Again , thanx. Matty


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 17, 2008)

I also miss my ferrets. Get any of those goats nook?


----------



## nook171 (Aug 17, 2008)

na only stopped in aye had no gun with me


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 31, 2008)

This weekends efforts. All came from Rainforest blocks near houses. The residence were happy and so were the dogs. 6 all up under hard conditions. Matty


----------



## smeejason (Aug 31, 2008)

those skinny old fellas always have the hooks. top effort mate.


----------



## channi (Aug 31, 2008)

My mr would love to do a spot of feral hunting if anyone around Brisbane has the know how and the patience to teach him. As for me I don't think I could kill anything but if its for a good reason ie, ridding our country of ferals or for food I think it is really interesting.


----------



## Spike (Aug 31, 2008)

This thread has been a great read
All I can say is  keep up the EXCELLENT work all of you are doing for this country because it needs it!  GOOD WORK!


----------



## Matty007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Spike


----------



## Brigsy (Aug 31, 2008)

Hey matty you look good on the dvd lol!!!! top work. Got 4 last night nothin real big 68 was biggesat but good mountain Boars


----------



## Slugga!! (Aug 31, 2008)

matty, awesome read mate. loved it.

coming off a farm , and now stuck in the big smoke, i'm lusting for it sooo bad!!
i never had the chance to chase pigs, but have had a good few go's at goats- loved it- and a damn good cardio work out!!
on the farm we chased mainly bunnies and foxes- occasional roo too if there were too many about and the crops were getting bashed too badly.

thought you folk may like this picture - we are that smart down here in SA that we train our foxes to shoot the bunnies (way easier than the chase) hehe. nothing like a FOX HUNT!!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Brigsy  Slugga. Shame about the big smoke but ya can always go bush. Good pic mate  Matty


----------



## nook171 (Sep 1, 2008)

well anyway today turned out alright on sat i wentdown and picked up my new bow decided t replace the other one and get back into it i brought a matthews dxt and went for a look for some goats and brigs i tryed ringing ya but it wasnt ringing


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 2, 2008)

Nice Pic Nook  You let them be ??? Matt


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 2, 2008)

Yea yea sure ya did thats what they all say when they go away and leave their mate behind...


----------



## nook171 (Sep 2, 2008)

:| yea lol na thats not it and those to where let be but seven fell and i will put pics up once i work out how to get them from my fone to the comp


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Sep 2, 2008)

that pic is funny Slugga


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 7, 2008)

*sat morning*

sat morning


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 7, 2008)

Brigsy , thats one ugly pig !!  Matty


----------



## HoffOff (Sep 7, 2008)

GREAT THREAD YA'LL haha


----------



## nook171 (Sep 7, 2008)

looks like you after a night on the piss brigs lol or is that me


----------



## funcouple (Sep 7, 2008)

wow like those tusk in the 1st pic. i luv my herps, but its great to see other peolpes interests. use to luv going shooting years ago with guns till they got boring, then with a bow and arrow. the bow made it a fairer hunt


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 8, 2008)

Archery is full on hunting isnt it Funcouple ? Do you have any old photos ? Matty


----------



## miley_take (Sep 8, 2008)

love this thread...spent 2 hours reading it! Love the work you're doing, hate feral pigs...gross looking thinkgs.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 8, 2008)

Most of the pigs i am getting look like this, real long snout, seem to have tuffs of long hair on their face too. Full of fight though. Got a good 2 sec of video on this one lol pressed the record button twice.


----------



## Hooglabah (Sep 8, 2008)

dont have any pics but should have as soon as my car is up and running then me and the missus are gonna go decimate the rabbit population on my friends farm. lol hes got alot of black rabbits up there so im thinking of making a rabbit fur rug.


----------



## Ned_fisch (Sep 8, 2008)

Over the weekend I went to Pindari dam. The Rabbits! We saw 8 within 500m, oh, and we cleaned up one in the car Also there was a heap of Roo's, as we were coming back from the pub in Ashford, a Roo jumped out in front of us, lucky he was on the download, otherwise he would have been in the front seat with me!

On the way home yesterday, along the dirt road to Glenlyon dam, we saw a Huge MOTHER of a Boar, he was of as we backed up to get a better look, NATURAL BULLDOZER! Then as we came around the corner as the Gravel road goes back to Bichermen, and heres these two little Suckers. We thought snap, Puppy's, no wait Suckers! We swerved to try and hit them, may have cliped one as we heard when sqweil. The mother must have been at the top of the hill, "ahhhohhhaahhhh phew, you lucky little bustard".

Well, thats my little story.....


----------



## nook171 (Sep 21, 2008)

*wild dogs*

well a mate og mine is the wambo shire dog trapper and he has sent through some pics 















i have a few more that where caught in traps but a bit to explict for people on here


----------



## shane14 (Sep 21, 2008)

poor dog!!!


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 21, 2008)

Not really a POOR dog. Wild dogs and dingoes reach great numbers if left unchecked. They cause untold damage to stock and end up killing basically for fun. There is some debate as to wether dingoes are actually native. If youve ever seen how many are just in the Cape york you wouldnt say that. When they start xing with lost dogs then the problem 10 folds. Dingoes have thier place but can be a problem. Sensible culling and control has a suitable effect. Matt


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 21, 2008)

$100 a scalp


----------



## nook171 (Sep 21, 2008)

yea and he got 9 thisweek he does it for a living


----------



## Brigsy (Sep 21, 2008)

We come across dingo(wild dogs) out west that are bigger than any of our hunting dogs, if you see a calf that is only a few days old with half its back end missing you wouldn say poor dog. We had 2 young dogs almost killed by theese wild ones early one mornin, they wernt scared off by us at first either. very hairy i can tell you!


----------



## nook171 (Sep 21, 2008)

the only pure dingo left is on fraser the rest are all cross breeds and dicarded dogs mainly


----------



## waruikazi (Sep 21, 2008)

Brigsy said:


> We come across dingo(wild dogs) out west that are bigger than any of our hunting dogs, if you see a calf that is only a few days old with half its back end missing you wouldn say poor dog. We had 2 young dogs almost killed by theese wild ones early one mornin, they wernt scared off by us at first either. very hairy i can tell you!



That's nothing, you should see what a venomous snake can do to a horse or a pet dog! Kill all the snakes i say!


----------



## Matty007 (Sep 21, 2008)

:lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Oct 2, 2008)

Just got back from a few days up the Cape in very harsh conditions. Flat tyres , broken transfer cases , springs and shockies. Very hot and very remote. Got some lovely Boars and had a good time under trying conditions.Matty


----------



## smeejason (Oct 2, 2008)

well done matty looks like an awesome time was had. other than the broken bits lol


----------



## froggyboy86 (Oct 2, 2008)

Great photos Matty, those pigs look pretty fierce! There is an interesting article in this months Herpetofauna about feral pigs preying on native frog species. What do you do with the pig carcasses?

Aaron


----------



## bundybear (Oct 2, 2008)

good stuff Matty. 
any idea what the big fella on the bull bar weighed in at?
What did ya bring him down with?
looks like that dogs pretty wasted......someone should organise an intervention and get it into rehab


----------



## Matty007 (Oct 2, 2008)

No other broken bits other than my brain  The pig carcasses are left to rot. The birds of prey have a field day ! Im not sure how heavy any of the pigs went but all the battles were very brutal. Only one boar for the trip was taken with a rifle that was bailed by my Border collie x. All the others were taken with the hanging dogs and a knife. Cheers all , Matty PS dogs in rehab :shock: Interesting :lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Oct 3, 2008)

Some more pics


----------



## cracksinthepitch (Oct 3, 2008)

Good on you matty for your work in the eradication of feral pigs. Now can you train you wonderful dogs to do something about those cane toads.


----------



## ad (Oct 3, 2008)

Great pics Matt 
Great trip too hey? Love the Suzuki - only 1 purpose


----------



## Matty007 (Oct 3, 2008)

Ad  Crackinthe , my dogs get cane toads to but i think thats for recreational reasons :shock:


----------



## mungus (Oct 3, 2008)

Thats some very nice boars there Matty.
Best I've seen in years.
To say I'm jealous would be an understatement..................lol
Should consider guiding trip.......................lol


----------



## Jungle_Freak (Oct 3, 2008)

Some real good tuskers there Matt 

well done


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

one question do you feel guilty when you kill a boar?


----------



## mungus (Oct 3, 2008)

shane13 said:


> one question do you feel guilty when you kill a boar?



NOPE :lol:


----------



## shane14 (Oct 3, 2008)

lol why not is it because they are feral?


----------



## mungus (Oct 3, 2008)

shane13 said:


> lol why not is it because they are feral?



YEP...:lol:


----------



## Matty007 (Oct 4, 2008)

I dont feel guilty because its not a crime and im a grown human thats doing something i love. Guilt doesnt come into it. Ive killed thousands of pigs and believe it or not , i still feel a little sorry for the pigs as its not their fault they are feral. Still get a big rush outa my hunts and going to awsome places such as the last one. We were the first people in there in nearly 20 years ! Matt


----------



## GSXR_Boy (Oct 4, 2008)

mungus said:


> YEP...:lol:


 
Unlike the introduced man and dogs that are hunting them?? :lol: *


Note: This was an attempt at humour (poor as it may be) not having a dig at anyone. Hunt away!


----------

